# HBO PPV: Andre Ward vs Sergey Kovalev II and Rigondeaux vs Flores rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full Card:
Light heavyweight [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States']Ward (c) vs.  Sergey Kovalev
Super bantamweight  Guillermo Rigondeaux (c) vs.  Moises Flores
Middleweight  Luís Arias vs.  Arif Magomedov
Light Heavyweight  Cedric Agnew vs.  Dmitry Bivol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

best of luck to all men fighting on the card except Flores. I want Rigo to win.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What time this thing start?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What time this thing start?


10 minutes at 9 EST


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tickets apparently going for 45$ on stub hub, cheaper than buying the ppv.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope this Rssian beats Arias' ass.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

arias is destroying magomedov....magedov might never be the same after this beating.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah the Russian hasn't shown any answers to Arias. Some troubles early on


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. I'm eating crow already. Arias has a good style, unlike the typical negative Cuban style.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i give magomedov one more round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good stoppage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Damn nice performance from Arias. Good statement made


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

enjoyable first fight...good action even though it was one-sided.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol at Roy talking abut fighters taking one too many punches.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yet again another RBR where nobody actually does a RBR


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Yet again another RBR where nobody actually does a RBR


5 rounds to 0. Magomedov was man handled and out boxed by Arias. It looked easy tbh


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Never seen these two fighters.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Never heard of Bivol. Big step up fighting Agnew


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

agnew=zero heart


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bivol touches up Agnew 

and a KD!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Agnew fights like a sparring partner.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> agnew=zero heart


How?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Agnew fights like a sparring partner.


He just covers up and sits on the ropes and takes the punches. Asking to be knocked down


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Nice left hook gets Agnews attention. Bivols schooling Agnew in the 2nd round


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

if its true ee boxing is so far advanced why is it guys like ward, bud and spence and rigo are the top fighters in the world?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

is agnew scared or is he just that incompetent?...agnew looks like he doesn't want to throw a punch...just wants to be a punching bag.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bivol 236 amateur fights....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> is agnew scared or is he just that incompetent?...agnew looks like he doesn't want to throw a punch...just wants to be a punching bag.


Agnew has a well schooled weapon in front of him. also has fuck all answers for him

Bivols not far off a finish IMO


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> is agnew scared or is he just that incompetent?...agnew looks like he doesn't want to throw a punch...just wants to be a punching bag.


When hes out of his depth he just covers up, he doesnt know what to do but he wont quit, Kovalev beat the shit out of him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Agnew with the Joshua Clottey block lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Agnew is terrible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigo time!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

agnew is a horrible, horrible fighter....such garbage. he should be involuntarily retired after this non-peroformance


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2 good stoppages tonight. Good refereeing


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Holy shit its Rigondeaux lol hes actually fighting its a miracle


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It's rigo time!

Might need a few coffees and energy drinks to get through this one


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rico is such a terrible fighter to watch. I'd love to see him kayoed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Those sounds Flores are making :rofl wtf


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

rigo ko's flores...good fight!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ridiculous how comfortable and slick Rigo is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn!!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo was holding his head and punching and hit him after the bell. First loss


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

they were both trading shots...rigo's just ko'd the guy while the guy missed his shot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think that was after the bell


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fucking coward Flores....Cheap dive. his eyes are completely fine

it was after the bell though


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

How far away is the main event?

:hat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He faked that worse than Dirrell lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be a disqualification.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Rigo is holding behind the head the ref shoulda broke it up before ffs shit ref


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> This should be a disqualification.


Nah the other guy should have took the 5 minutes, he was faking it


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This Mexican dude is pulling a Dirrell


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rigo is such a jynx lol


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is the main event starting now then?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope it's a No contest or better yet give him 5 minutes to recover.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Rigo hits like a mule. I don't think that should be a DQ as both were throwing.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Give him 5 minutes so he can get some more of this work


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Rigo should get a Ko victory, you can't judge after the fight .


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Point deduction for the hitting and holding and carry on the fight imo. H&H isn't enough to DQ someone and they both landed on each other at the same time after the bell.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

they were BOTH throwing punches after the bell....rigo's was just quicker and better. KO for rigo, end of story.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

The ref needs to do his job not decide after it has ended.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He didnt even ask the guy if he wants to continue wtf just carry on


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo saved because he's a big name. Anyone else its a DQ. No different than what happened with Dirrell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl all that faking fucked him over. 

Rigondeaux wins by KO1


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I just lost all respect for Paulie. STFU you little weasel.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And fuck Rigo. That punch was late as sin, and he could easily have not thrown it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So did Flores get a count? I missed it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Is the main event starting now then?


Probably not for a while. 3 early stoppages on the undercard...


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol. I really appreciate rigondeaux' immense skills but at 03:00 AM I'm glad I don't have to sit through a full one of his fights. Roll on the main event.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The ref was too scared to make the correct decision. That Mexican was disgraceful, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So did Flores get a count? I missed it.


Yeah I saw he count Flores out


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

It's kinda lol bullshit all around. Rigondeaux should have been DQ'd, but Flores got exactly what he deserved by pulling a clear Dirrell.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rigo saved because he's a big name. Anyone else its a DQ. No different than what happened with Dirrell


Dirrell slipped on the floor, this was the refs fault for not getting in between when the bell went, they were both throwing


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Worst Mexican ever, should have his passport taken off him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> It's kinda lol bullshit all around. Rigondeaux should have been DQ'd, but Flores got exactly what he deserved by pulling a clear Dirrell.


I dont think it waa a hard enough punch to KO the guy, he should have took the 5 minutes


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Dirrell slipped on the floor, this was the refs fault for not getting in between when the bell went, they were both throwing


im referring to dirrells last fight when he was hit a split second, less worse than this


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol I love boxing. What a mess


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Clearly after the bell. Shouldn't be a knockout...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo is fucking nice though. I can see why people find him boring. He is willy pep winning rounds without throwing a punch personified


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I dont think it waa a hard enough punch to KO the guy, he should have took the 5 minutes


He was fake as fuck. He even squinted to make sure the ref was looking, like a pro footballer does after he's dived. I said that the second he went down, it wasn't enough to spasticate him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux would school Gonzales if he went up in weight. I like that Kellerman is asking that question. Maybe HBO wants to make that fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So both of them threw a shot after the bell, so thats a no contest?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

They were both throwing after the bell, boy just didn't land his


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> It's kinda lol bullshit all around. Rigondeaux should have been DQ'd, but Flores got exactly what he deserved by pulling a clear Dirrell.


Dq'ed because they both throwing shots after the bell? deary me


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Worst Mexican ever, should have his passport taken off him.


Should be banned from every taco bell in America


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux would school Gonzales if he went up in weight. I like that Kellerman is asking that question. Maybe HBO wants to make that fight


Rigo's a career super bantam and Chocolatito is undersized at super fly

Groves would have schooled Mayweather


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It does look like he was faking it, fuck him, he deserves that shit.

I'm hearing they watched a replay, maybe haven't noticed but Boxing uses replays now?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876263211477159936


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo needs to fight some real ******. Its a damn shame someone of this caliber is fighting cab drivers still


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Roy taking this personally lol 

Now Lampley is going in lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Rigo's a career super bantam and Chocolatito is undersized at super fly
> 
> Groves would have schooled Mayweather


Yeah that's why he'd school him, but Kellerman still asked the question anyways.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876263211477159936


It looks clear as fuck to me that it was after the bell...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

My pops just pointed out Vegas ****** wasnt going to pay 20-1 odds on some shit like that. He got on the phone with the Nevada commission and they knew what time it was.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It looks clear as fuck to me that it was after the bell...


No-one disputes it was after the bell. The only result it shouldn't have been was a KO for Rigo, that's the reason we have the bell or why bother?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It looks clear as fuck to me that it was after the bell...


should have been a NC


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vegas aint paying lol fuck out of here


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep they're replaying it on HBO, clearly after bell.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> They were both throwing after the bell, boy just didn't land his


Rigo threw WAY after the bell. They didn't both throw at the same time.

Also, Flores got hit with a hook that he didn't see coming. Fuck all of you saying he faked the KO. You heard Paulie say it and just decided it was so. Paulie must have had money on Rigo, because there's no justification for it at all. Fuck that little ferret. He should be fired.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's why he'd school him, but Kellerman still asked the question anyways.


What the fuck happened? I had money on Rigo


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

@artful just told me rounds should be 3 minutes and 1 second, obviously to be reviewed if someone gets KOd at 3.02.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> So both of them threw a shot after the bell, so thats a no contest?


That or a DQ...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh shit HBO pushing for a revision lol


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rigo needs to step up, Loma is too big for him but I'd still like to see it


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> @artful just told me rounds should be 3 minutes and 1 second, obviously to be reviewed if someone gets KOd at 3.02.


Nah bro but if you throwing you cant stop throwing just as the belll rings.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

No contest. Failure of the referee. Not a damn dq, both were throwing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Boxing is a fucking joke.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The guy Lampley was interviewing said it would be a DQ if what he saw on replay was correct.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Guy did an direll and pretended to be knocked out


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Rigo threw WAY after the bell. They didn't both throw at the same time.
> 
> Also, Flores got hit with a hook that he didn't see coming. Fuck all of you saying he faked the KO. You heard Paulie say it and just decided it was so. Paulie must have had money on Rigo, because there's no justification for it at all. Fuck that little ferret. He should be fired.


He was OBVIOUSLY milking it, my shit is on mute because I'm at work. Dude just wanted to steal the W


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> What the fuck happened? I had money on Rigo


They got into an exchange right when the bell was ringing and Rigo knocked him out after the bell. The ref then took 5 minutes to look at replays and discuss with an official and Robert Byrd on what to do about the fight.

Instead of DQing Rigondeaux or making it a no contest, he called it a KO in the first round lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like it'll get overturned like Jack/Bute did.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876263211477159936


The worst part is if Flores didnt try and throw an extra punch after the bell aswell he wouldnt have been caught


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Bob Bennett looked like he would have been more comfortable in pizza oven than stuck there stuttering through lawyerly bullshit answers between Max and Jim.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They got into an exchange right when the bell was ringing and Rigo knocked him out after the bell. The ref then took 5 minutes to look at replays and discuss with an official and Robert Byrd on what to do about the fight.
> 
> Instead of DQing Rigondeaux or making it a no contest, he called it a KO in the first round lol


You think that was unfair? I have no sound so could not hear the bell


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Dude tried to pull a dirrell because he got hit when both throwing just after the bell, fuck him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> You think that was unfair? I have no sound so could not hear the bell


I think a no contest is the right call. Some people are ok with it though because it looked like Flores faked being knocked out in order to get a DQ win


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Most recent relevant comparison I can think of is Barthelemy-Mendez 1. That was called a KO then changed to a no decision some time later.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ughhh!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

NC would be the best I think, looks like Flores tried to throw too.

Also you guys watch round 12 again? I think Ward won it on this second viewing...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

It'll be changed to a no contest to appease people. As I said Vegas aint paying


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Controversial from the officials but no sympathy here.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm biting my nails waiting for this shit. Just bring out the damn fighters!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It'll be changed to a no contest to appease people. As I said Vegas aint paying


No doubt it'll get appealed


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo is cursed


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

rigo is a genuine star....hope he stays motivated, he could make a big mark in boxing.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think a no contest is the right call. Some people are ok with it though because it looked like Flores faked being knocked out in order to get a DQ win


Nice so my money rolls over to the main event


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah they'll change that.

Vic Drac should be punished. He had no control there.

What he should of done, is heard the ten second warning and been in a closer position to break them in the first place. You know the bell is imminent, so you get in the best and closest position possible, to break the fighters immediately


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rigo is cursed


For Nonito


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

C'mon Kovalev!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is so intriguing, Kovalev is either going to be so mad that Ward picks him apart, or he kills Andre in the ring.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigondeaux trending...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> That or a DQ...


Thats unfair though, they were both in the wrong, what happens if both punches landed double dq? Lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> This is so intriguing, Kovalev is either going to be so mad that Ward picks him apart, or he kills Andre in the ring.


Its literally one or the 9ther, I think he might kill Ward though, Ward wont be able to avoid Kovalev's shots until Kovalev starts to tire


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I have the official scorecards of the judges below:

12-0 Son of judges.

Kovalev will need to KO Ward to get a DQ.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

There they go with these anthems. hell nall...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

THis ***** fucking up the russian anthem? lol


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha that was the worst rendition of the Soviet anthem ever.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Russian national anthem.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I have the official scorecards of the judges below:
> 
> 12-0 Son of judges.
> 
> Kovalev will need to KO Ward to get a draw.


Passive aggressive bitch post


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

guy singing the russian anthem looks like maks cheromovsky from dancing with tthe stars


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo @Lunny


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I swear it keeps sounding like this dude is about to break into Frosty the Snowman during the Russian anthem.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

This ***** forgot the words. They really drawing this out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Krusher!


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Guess they thought rigo fight would go 12! Time filling with longest song ever.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

victoria lamala got a big booty...lookin good in tha red catsuit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Terrible day for national anthems.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

mr, camerman can we get a closer up of that booty"


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

" Due to popular demand, we will forgo the national anthems "


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Fuck sake, either play the fucking anthem normally or God Save the Queen, preferably with the second verse about crushing the rebellious Scots.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

a star is born....

http://globalcdn03.mundotkm.com/2016/12/vicotria2.png


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ok...enough build up already...if we wanted to review the first fight, we would just watch it on you tube...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Here we go baby


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward by ko


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

kovalev's biggest win was over 50 yo hopkins and jean pascal, a guy hopkins beat....on the other hand, look at ward's comp when he was active.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets go Andre

:horse


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kovalev's music always amusing...


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Think Ward will win.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

kovalev looked nervous...ward looks intense, but focused.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i HOPE ward ktfo's kkkovalev....would make my day.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This goddamn stream...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward by ko


People said bball was a troll, I said no hes just passionate, im throwing him under the bus hes a troll


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kovalev won't be robbed this time


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> This goddamn stream...


Use Kodi...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

wtf up with durant? he got better things to do tonight?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Use Kodi...


Where? My shit is all froze up


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf up with durant? he got better things to do tonight?


Durant is a beta


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Where? My shit is all froze up


Download Kodi and install Zemtv has a few sky sports streams that are good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf up with durant? he got better things to do tonight?


He doesn't deal with losers, currently negotiating with Kovalev to join his team


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> People said bball was a troll, I said no hes just passionate, im throwing him under the bus hes a troll


lol I was trolling when I said that. I think Ward will win 7-5, 8-4 again in that range.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ward really should be a bigger star given the warriors connection, the bay area loves a winner!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't fuckin believe this


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope Son of Genderqueer gets dropped.

(I think thats the right term...no homophobic)


----------



## Conall Cernach (May 15, 2017)

War SOG!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Kovalev!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward looking slimmer this time and quicker


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yo @Lunny


Yo

Anyone got a small river that will work on my mobile phone?

#subtle


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Feel ward would have been an amazing mma fighter


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ward 1-0


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Very close, just edged to Kovalev for his start


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1-0 Ward


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 1-0 Ward


:horse


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok here we go...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward with the ol Undertaker nut shot


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Ward.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Very clear round for Kovalev

2-0


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

close...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0 Kova


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 20-18 Ward.


Are you 'Bama in disguise?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> 20-18 Ward.


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

1-1


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Kova


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

1 each


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ward's clinches are going to ruin this fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward too slick.
30-27 Ward.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ward up 2-1


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another pretty clear Kovalev round for me


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev looking great.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

2nd round clear for Kovalev, fuck knows with the other 2.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Appreciate the scores gentlemen, im on the go and cant watch...

Anybody that doesnt care to describe some the action too would be much appreciated


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Kova


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
9-10 Kovalev


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ward giving ground to Kovalev. I think he needs to get on the inside and stay there...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kovalev landing first but ward tags him back more often than not. I have it 2-1 kov based on agression. This is gonna be close


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2-1 Kovalev imo


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

3-0 Kova


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kova doing better in clinches too


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck i aint waching...but scores are all over the place....


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I've not paid for that fight and logged on here to get an idea of how it's going, but you guys are all over the place. Geez.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Fuck i aint waching...but scores are all over the place....


Im in same boat...


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ward needs to make it ugly, he won't win a 'boxing' match


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-1 Kova


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ref is being a dick


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ref so quick on the clinches, ward can't get his work in as much


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2-2


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

kovalev took a beating in that round...3-1 ward.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Appreciate the scores gentlemen, im on the go and cant watch...
> 
> *Anybody that doesnt care to describe some the action *too would be much appreciated


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

3-1


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

1 and 3 fuck knows
2 kovalev
4 ward


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

3-1 Kova


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

2-2


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

another close round. they are so even a this stage...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

40-36 Andre.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


>


:lol:

For real tho...


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Got draw written all over it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

50-45 Ward.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

1 and 3 fuck knows
2 kovalev
4 ward
5 kovalev, just


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

WARD UP 4-1 IN ROUNDS


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Kova


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

No idea on that one


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ward's nose bleeeing, might slow his movement down


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

3-2 ward


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev gassed. It's the body shots


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roy gone all in on Ward then


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ward felt comfortable that round for the first time against Kovalev...


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

4-1 Kova (that 5th was hard to score though)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward's right hand has been ace this fight


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't see the fight, but ESPN says Dan Rafael has it for Kovalev by a point after 5 rounds.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

'Both proud family mans' - new commentary low there


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2 Kova


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

1 and 3 fuck knows
2 kovalev
4 ward
5 kovalev, just
6 kovalev


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones is a disgrace


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

WARD UP 5-1 IN ROUNDS...GOT A FEELING KOVALEV GETS KO'D TONITE


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kovalev pressure really impressive. Hope he doesn't gas


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Roy riding Ward hard


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Gonna save @Sister Sledge the effort of typing

Ward 120-Kovalev 108


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Roy gone all in on Ward then


he is.

everything is close in this fight...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward

Ward looked really good southpaw


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

3-3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

59-55 Ward.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dan Rafael has Kovalev up 58-56.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Rafael now has it 58-56 Kovalev after 6 rounds.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

1 and 3 fuck knows
2 kovalev
4 ward
5 kovalev, just
6 kovalev
7 kovalev


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

WARLD UP 6-1 IN ROUNDS


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Kovalev round that one


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

4-3 ward


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kov needs to jab to victory, ward needs to wrestle


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sergei don't like them body shots.
69-64 Andre.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They need to remove Roy Jones Jr. His commentary is getting annoying.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy is pathetic


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This fight could come down to who will get tired and make mistakes late...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

The descriptions of this fight are all over the place! - either Kovalev is overpowering Ward, or he's gassed and trailing badly, depending on who you believe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev trying to milk those body shots to the belt line


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

YESSSSS


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, great win for Ward. Fucking crazy. Never thought that would happen.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mother fuckin SOG


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

that was low


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Amazing performance


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

USAAAA


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Some of those were definitely low


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The shots Kovalev has taken would have put McGregor to the morgue


----------



## Conall Cernach (May 15, 2017)

Beat that commie punk's ass. Oh yeah.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf just happened?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sergei seems to have quit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Son of Shit better be DQ'd. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

None of that was low lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

holy shit, Ward is an atg fighter


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

S.O.G baby


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> The descriptions of this fight are all over the place! - either Kovalev is overpowering Ward, or he's gassed and trailing badly, depending on who you believe.


If Sergei can't put a serious hurting on Ward, he's already lost. The score can be close, but he won't get the nod based on the optics of the power puncher not being able to dent the smaller man.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

That's some bullshit ass stoppage....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> None of that was low lmao


See your optometrist immediately.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Need a replay.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Son of Shit better be DQ'd. This is getting ridiculous.


You are a cunt and I hate you


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait... what happened?!?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

2 low blows lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ATG born before our eyes


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

the smarter fighter always wins rematches better, I thought kovalev won the first fight but i predicted ward to win the rematch. Didn't know he'd get a k.o. amazing work by ward


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Beltline punches. Great KO


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Deary me!...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What was that at the end? That looked like a nutshot and Kova complaining about it not quitting...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

holy shit can't believe it. You had to be a troll to predict Ward KO


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

10-9 Ward close round
10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-10 Kovalev close round
9-10 Kovalev
Ward KO

Kovalev deserved to be stopped there. He kept bending over trying to get point deductions like a little bitch. 

Happy for Ward, great KO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you guys have balls on your stomach?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol lampley tried doing his "body, body, body" and "boom, boom, boom" but didn't work


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A review of this fight will show a lot of low punches from Ward.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

That was fucking shit. Stupid stoppage and deifntiely some low blows aswel


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is a baaaad man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So clearly low. Paulie's on drugs. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Beltline punches. Great KO


First one definitely was, what about that last shot though?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If half the glove is on the line and half is on the dick

that be a dick punch


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

They really need to get rid of Roy Jones' annoying boring ass.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

They all looked low to me?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sergie needs to send the Russian mafia after Son of Shit. Put his ass in the ground, where it belongs.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SOG!!!!!!! Never doubt his greatness again faggets!!!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

TOLD Y'ALL WARD BY KTFO!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yes Ward hit him low on the belt line, but not on the nuts. Kovalev wanted to milk those low blows to buy time, but the ref wouldn't let him. We see why Kovalev needed to break. 

I can't believe this nucca just stopped Kovalev. P4P #1


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

haha low punches but Kovalev should'nt of shown weakness there from round 1 he complained.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

On the belt line, Sergei didn't want any of that body work though, Ward buckled him with that big right hand and then murdered his body, that was an epic victory.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Sergie needs to send the Russian mafia after Son of Shit. Put his ass in the ground, where it belongs.


Lol u mad?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

WARD DESTROYED KOVALEV...BEAT HIS ASS 6 ROUNDS OUT OF 7 THEN KTFO KOVALEV....KOVALEV IS KKK TALK ALL THAT SHIT....AND GETS DESTROYED LIKE THE POS HE IS....A GREAT DAY IN BOXING.!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Do you guys have balls on your stomach?


Do you have eyes in your ass?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

KKKOVALEV'S RACIST ASS GOT KRUSHED!...THAT WAS JUSTICE!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

that was some shady shit


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I missed the whole because a Fucking patient came in, all I saw was kovalev hunched over and stopped


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last two shots look low, need another angle.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

okay. Ward is p4p no.1


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

2* maybe 3 ball shots seems fair enough legit stoppage...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That looked low.


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Low or not 
Kovalev does give up


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Fuck me, even the worst British ref would think that was a shit stoppage.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

had kovalev up 4-3 very hard fight to score

shots looked low but kov looked tired and hurt

controversial but I think ward was going to win


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It looks to me that K got hit low twice, hunched over to complain and the ref called it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

These endings are so shit lol, let Kovalev stand up and see if he wants to carry on


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

'He's a good champ, I got nuthin' but respect for him. Which is why I tried to amputate his bollocks'.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Jesus Christ...that was the shittiest ref job ive seen in years


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ANDRE WARD GIVES PRAISE AND CREDIT TO HIS WIFE....THE MAN IS PURE CLASS. KKOVALEV IS CLASSLESS, RACIST POS GOT HUMILIATED


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> had kovalev up 4-3 very hard fight to score
> 
> *shots looked low but kov looked tired and hurt*
> 
> controversial but I think ward was going to win


Kovalev was only hurt because he never recovered from the first low blow, so his timing was off and Ward managed to land that one big punch.

This stinks even worse than the Rigo fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876285050807091200


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Jesus Christ...that was the shittiest ref job ive seen in years


You must have missed the Rigo fight. . .


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, that's it. Low blows. Fucking shit.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

KOVALEV: "LOW BLOW"...CLASSLESS POS.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It looks to me that K got hit low twice, hunched over to complain and the ref called it.


Didn't see it, but why not just call it a knockdown?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

clear low blow


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Low blow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Virgil Hunter was telling the truth about Ward's knee. He said Ward had a small tear in his leg and couldn't do road work in the first fight. His legs looked much better this time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286303670874114


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Virgil Hunter was telling the truth about Ward's knee. He said Ward had a small tear in his leg and couldn't do road work in the first fight. His legs looked much better this time
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286303670874114


Did you see the replays? Clear low blows


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last two were clearly low, not calling for a point or DQ or anything but he should at the very least gotten a count.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> KKKOVALEV'S RACIST ASS GOT KRUSHED!...THAT WAS JUSTICE!


Oh shut the fuck up. Funny how your racist ass appears out of no where.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Definitely a horrible stoppage.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

mmm yeah those were low...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Upon replay first shot was low


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

These refs are so shit, in a moment of panic do not stop it, David Price was slumped over the ref seperated Price basically gave the body language he didnt want to continue ref stopped it


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Virgil Hunter was telling the truth about Ward's knee. He said Ward had a small tear in his leg and couldn't do road work in the first fight. His legs looked much better this time
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286303670874114


That might be the best right he's ever landed. Wow!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, that's a shit way to win.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess team Ward realized it was cheaper to pay off the ref, than to pay off three judges.

Disgusting.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: that last shot was clearly low..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thing is, it was definitely low. Several low blows. But sergei was hurt and didnt really look like he had much left. Stoppage definitely came too early there but ward was way on top in that round


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Upon replay first shot was low


Last two were clearly low and he crouched to complain, at that point ref calls the stoppage.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shout outs to ward. Great win .


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Unbelievable call from the ref to stop it. Very confusing.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Kovalev was only hurt because he never recovered from the first low blow, so his timing was off and Ward managed to land that one big punch.
> 
> This stinks even worse than the Rigo fight.


I agree I just don't know if kov was gonna win anyway

not arguing the controversy


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520


I cant believe people are celebrating this lol I thought it may have been legit until i saw the last view on the replay which was the most clear


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Last two were clearly low and he crouched to complain, at that point ref calls the stoppage.


Didn't see the second shot so didn't comment on it.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ref called bullshit on every low blow.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Since when throwing low blows considered legal and warrants a knock down, let along a KO?
I dont give a shit how hurt Kovalev was 30 seconds before that, low is low motherfackas


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Did you see the replays? Clear low blows


yeah bad ref job, but Kovalev was acting there. He didn't get punched in the nuts. He simply just can't take punches to the body


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony Weeks now has a brand new, Mer - lot Bro-ham waiting in his driveway.

And a nice diamond ring.

Team Ward is a classy operation! :hat


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I cant believe people are celebrating this lol I thought it may have been legit until i saw the last view on the replay which was the most clear


I also thought the same until the replays. HBO commentary team was atrocious. They keep repeating "bordline" like it means anything. That was clearly low.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520


LMAO. Definitely low. Doesn't matter, though. He was beating the life out of that boy.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there a Gif/video out there yet?

EDIT: Nevermind, got ninja'd by the post above.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Three low in that round and replay clearly showed Weeks stopped it on a low blow.

Ward may of been getting Kovalev out of there but thats a point deduction not a stoppage win if ref is calling it straight.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Thing is, it was definitely low. Several low blows. But sergei was hurt and didnt really look like he had much left. Stoppage definitely came too early there but ward was way on top in that round


Because those shots were low... 'Oh he took low shots that doesnt matter'


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Oakland is fucking rocking


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Unsatisfying ending to this. Weeks was horrible in there.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I feel bad for kovalev I had him win fight 1

though this was a odd call

more shocked 2 judges had ward up


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

That big right Ward landed upstairs was perfect. Ugly looking stoppage but I do get the feeling Kovalev was starting to look for a way out.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

How can max kellerman be looking directly at the replays and still not call the low blows and look bewildered when kovalev suggested they were low. Disgrace


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Roy Jones was riding Ward's nuts just as hard as Bball is


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Do you guys have balls on your stomach?


:shifty


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, such a weird card.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smirk said:


> That big right Ward landed upstairs was perfect. Ugly looking stoppage but I do get the feeling Kovalev was starting to look for a way out.


I do think Kovalev was done but so many low blows had landed before you have to give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smirk said:


> That big right Ward landed upstairs was perfect. Ugly looking stoppage but* I do get the feeling Kovalev was starting to look for a way out*.


Don't turn into an idiot on us.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> How can max kellerman be looking directly at the replays and still not call the low blows and look bewildered when kovalev suggested they were low. Disgrace


Some people see what they want to see. Boxing 101


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Kovalev don't like low blows. I don't think anyone does.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I do think Kovalev was done but so many low blows had landed before you have to give him the benefit of the doubt


I had him up as did some judges if I remeber correctly, anything could've happened, he got caught with a great shot then low blowed, then a stoppage was called.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie is now officially one of the biggest assholes in boxing. He still clinging to that "borderline" crap.
He's TOTALLY sold out.

fuck that little weasel.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev turned away from the fight in a previous round, he was constantly looking for breathers or a way out. The angle of the camera is inconclusive as to whether the punches were low, but Krusher's body language and behavious did little to convince the ref that he was up to the task of continuing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha..'they were low but he was hurt so...tis cool'


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

#TeamWard


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

What's with all this Kovalev was hurt anyway, who gives a fuck he has to be given the chance to contend with that by the referee without getting punched low as well. I can't believe that fight was stopped on low blows, fucking should have been a dq if anything. Weeks deserves sacking and a fine, I hope they don't try and brush this shit under the carpet.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Definitely low. Disappointing ending, awful referee.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stop making excuses. Kovalev was looking to quit. Ward exposed his weakness to the body in the 1st fight and had Kovalev finished and compounded it by giving him them glassy eyes

Bully got bullied. Terrible gameplan by JAckson, have Kovalev throw more punches after he gassed in the first fight throwing less. WArd as he said had him downloaded it was only a matter a time. Only Kovalev had was the jab and Ward was brushing that off as the fight wore on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, night everyone A glimmer of hope about this is we might see Ward at cruiserweight. I'd love to see Ward/Usyk.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

They need to let Kenny Bayless ref all fights, imagine if Kovalev took a knee from any of the low blows he would have called it a knocked down, refs are so shit


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

It looked like kovalev went in with the tactic of making it very clear to the ref every time ward fights dirty or low blows. Backfired


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I had him up as did some judges if I remeber correctly, anything could've happened, he got caught with a great shot then low blowed, then a stoppage was called.


Yeah its true, he did seem badly hurt and gassed but maybe it was the low blows that messed him up


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Kovalev turned away from the fight in a previous round, he was constantly looking for breathers or a way out. The angle of the camera is inconclusive as to whether the punches were low, but Krusher's body language and behavious did little to convince the ref that he was up to the task of continuing.


Even if those weren't low blows (they were) that would still have been a bullshit stoppage. What the fuck warranted that stoppage? Nothing! That's what. What a fucking piece of shit ref.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hold this L Kovalev fans. Your boy got the shit kicked out him. The shock and sadness will wear off someday


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel bad for ward, didn't get the chance to finish him properly, should of had a point taken then carried on...


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop making excuses. Kovalev was looking to quit. Ward exposed his weakness to the body in the 1st fight and had Kovalev finished and compounded it by giving him them glassy eyes
> 
> Bully got bullied. Terrible gameplan by JAckson, have Kovalev throw more punches after he gassed in the first fight throwing less. WArd as he said had him downloaded it was only a matter a time. Only Kovalev had was the jab and Ward was brushing that off as the fight wore on.


This was horseshit stoppage, pull your head out of Wards ass. Look at it from a boxing fan perspective first, and secondarily as Wards fan.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop making excuses. Kovalev was looking to quit. Ward exposed his weakness to the body in the 1st fight and had Kovalev finished and compounded it by giving him them glassy eyes
> 
> Bully got bullied. Terrible gameplan by JAckson, have Kovalev throw more punches after he gassed in the first fight throwing less. WArd as he said had him downloaded it was only a matter a time. Only Kovalev had was the jab and Ward was brushing that off as the fight wore on.


I'd agree but Kovalev was winning on some judges cards, maybe Ward gets him out in the next round but that stoppage was bullshit.

Anyway, I'm not a little bitch like @MamaSaidKnockYouOut 
Gimme my babyhands avy, gonna miss you Franco...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

2 judges had ward up at the time of the stoppage...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hold this L Kovalev fans. Your boy got the shit kicked out him. The shock and sadness will wear off someday


Lol dont be a troll, did you see the replay of the low blow at the end?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop making excuses. Kovalev was looking to quit. Ward exposed his weakness to the body in the 1st fight and had Kovalev finished and compounded it by giving him them glassy eyes
> 
> Bully got bullied. Terrible gameplan by JAckson, have Kovalev throw more punches after he gassed in the first fight throwing less. WArd as he said had him downloaded it was only a matter a time. Only Kovalev had was the jab and Ward was brushing that off as the fight wore on.


That doesn't make it okay. I predicted Ward to win more convincingly this time (and I had him winning the first time) but those were low. Ward would have won anyway, but that's not the point. He should have been warned and possibly had a point taken and Kovalev given time to recover from two clear low blows. After that...I figure Ward still goes after the body and if he doesn't stop him, he slows him so much that he coasts to a UD.

But it's not making an excuse to think that it's ridiculous to let clear low shots go and then wave it off as soon as the guy is hunched over. It just makes another sloppy, poor ending to a fight.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> 2 judges had ward up at the time of the stoppage...


You think they're gonna buy the ref and forget to pay off the judges?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> This was horseshit stoppage, pull your head out of Wards ass. Look at it from a boxing fan perspective first, and secondarily as Wards fan.


Your sad your boy got his ass beat. ITs ok, you'll get over it. Time heals all wounds. Hold this L


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't turn into an idiot on us.


Fight should have continued and Ward should have lost a point. But Kovalev was wearing. I don't think he was seeing the final bell.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oakland is fucking rocking


Is it? Where? Not sure most here noticed post warriors victory.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Weeks wasnt calling any low blows all night. Sigh. Kovalev being rscist backfired.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> You think they're gonna buy the ref and forget to pay off the judges?


Good point. Silly.me. its 5am here so let me off


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah bad ref job, but Kovalev was acting there. He didn't get punched in the nuts. He simply just can't take punches to the body


I will say that Kov does not have best punch resistance. I know you don't like GGG but you have to admit that he is a fucking rock compared to Kovalev or most other punchers.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Kovalev low blowed Ward like that he would have fell to the floor and the ref would have taken a point from Kovalev lol


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I had him up as did some judges if I remeber correctly, anything could've happened, he got caught with a great shot then low blowed, then a stoppage was called.


A great shot? He was getting beat from pillar to post that round, literally, and was already using the ropes to hold himself up. Should have taken a knee instead of trying to finagle a point out of the beating he was taking.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

On the belt! Great body work! - RJJ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Roy Jones was riding Ward's nuts just as hard as Bball is


I thought my scorecard was pretty fair :nono


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> That doesn't make it okay. I predicted Ward to win more convincingly this time (and I had him winning the first time) but those were low. Ward would have won anyway, but that's not the point. He should have been warned and possibly had a point taken and Kovalev given time to recover from two clear low blows. After that...I figure Ward still goes after the body and if he doesn't stop him, he slows him so much that he coasts to a UD.
> 
> But it's not making an excuse to think that it's ridiculous to let clear low shots go and then wave it off as soon as the guy is hunched over. It just makes another sloppy, poor ending to a fight.


Those were on the belt line. Maybe one was clearly low but by then Kovalev was already done. Weeks wasnt buying that shit he knows Kovalev was looking for a way out.Ward ripped 3 shots to the body and had Kovalev looking to take a break and then smacked him with a thunder right. Fight was over.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hold this L Kovalev fans. Your boy got the shit kicked out him. The shock and sadness will wear off someday


You're an idiot. The ref did a disservice to Ward. He would have beaten Kovalev convincingly if the ref let the fight continue...instead he has another controversy on his hands.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah bad ref job, but Kovalev was acting there. He didn't get punched in the nuts. He simply just can't take punches to the body


Wut? low blow is the body now


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought my scorecard was pretty fair :nono


I honestly didn't see your scorecard. I was talking more about the lead up to the fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, but Kova quit plain and simple. He was getting comprehensively out boxed and getting destroyed to the body. That right hand to chin made Kova fold like a lawn chair, I saw the replay twice and those shots clearly landed on Kovas belly button, the man was just bent over in submission and couldn't do anything about it.

The excuses he made post fight were hilarious.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd agree but Kovalev was winning on some judges cards, maybe Ward gets him out in the next round but that stoppage was bullshit.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not a little bitch like @MamaSaidKnockYouOut
> Gimme my babyhands avy, gonna miss you Franco...


NAh it was a good fight, you were a man of your word, we can forget the avatar bets and just move on to the next big show.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't like this 'Kovalev was looking for a way out' angle. He reacted when he was hit low, as is natural to do.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He didn't win it off low blows. Let's get that straight. I think the way Weeks stopped the fight makes it questionable. He didn't allow Ward a finishing combination or Kovalev, a champion, one more chance to get off the ropes. Though Kovalev leaned down as he did a few times as if the ref would come in and acknowledge a low blow and it didn't happen. So ultimately its on him...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its actually nuts (no pun intended) from now on when theres a 50/50 fight just keep low blowing your opponent lol

Id laugh if Mcgregor keeps low blowing Mayweather and the ref doesnt call it


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Those were on the belt line. Maybe one was clearly low but by then Kovalev was already done. Weeks wasnt buying that shit he knows Kovalev was looking for a way out.Ward ripped 3 shots to the body and had Kovalev looking to take a break and then smacked him with a thunder right. Fight was over.


Bullshit. All three blows at the end were low


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Weeks wasnt calling any low blows all night. Sigh. Kovalev being rscist backfired.


LMAO


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> LMAO. Definitely low. Doesn't matter, though. He was beating the life out of that boy.


What was it that got him in trouble in the first place?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Fight should have continued and Ward should have lost a point. *But Kovalev was wearing. I don't think he was seeing the final bell*.


And you base this on what?

The fact that until the first low blow, Sergey was still driving forward the entire time?
Or the fact that he was still throwing and landing that crisp jab? 
Or maybe the fact that he wasn't gasping for air?

Please educate me. I clearly don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Paullie M is quality


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> They need to let Kenny Bayless ref all fights, imagine if Kovalev took a knee from any of the low blows he would have called it a knocked down, refs are so shit


Ward still would have stopped him


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Couple did look low
there were a couple of huge ward shots though you can't ignore


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your sad your boy got his ass beat. ITs ok, you'll get over it. Time heals all wounds. Hold this L


you are clearly incapable of reason, only emotion like a girl
its not my L to hold either, stoppages like these are black eyes for boxing


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And you base this on what?
> 
> The fact that until the first low blow, Sergey was still driving forward the entire time?
> Or the fact that he was still throwing and landing that crisp jab?
> ...


First correct thing you said in months


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> you are clearly incapable of reason, only emotion like a girl
> its not my L to hold either, stoppages like these are black eyes for boxing


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> What was it that got him in trouble in the first place?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520
I would guess that it was the ten second mark of the video. Huge left hook with perfect torque to an exposed and hunched over rib cage. That's a possible fracture.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Both fighters were great tonight and put on an entertaining fight.

Ward's right hand was top drawer and that's what really caused the most problems for Kovalev.

It's probable that Ward would have gone on to win even if the fight hadn't been stopped.

BUT anyone denying that low blows took place are genuine nutcases and have no credibility.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

hands of stone said:


> Paullie M is quality


Good scorecard too


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward still would have stopped him


We will never know, but right now Ward won on a 3 punch low blow combo lol literally any one could beat anyone by doing that


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

hands of stone said:


> Couple did look low
> there were a couple of huge ward shots though you can't ignore


That doesn't matter though the low blows are what caused kov to fall back on the ropes att the end and prompt the stoppage


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> And you base this on what?
> 
> The fact that until the first low blow, Sergey was still driving forward the entire time?
> Or the fact that he was still throwing and landing that crisp jab?
> ...


You don't know shit about anything. You are too retarded to function as a human being, Alan.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> NAh it was a good fight, you were a man of your word, we can forget the avatar bets and just move on to the next big show.


Alright then the next one.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm glad now that I missed the fight, I don't have anything to bitch about


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And you base this on what?
> 
> The fact that until the first low blow, Sergey was still driving forward the entire time?
> Or the fact that he was still throwing and landing that crisp jab?
> ...


Don't take it personally, it's just what I saw. Turning away, beckoning to Weeks frequently, look of exhaustion.

I was cheering for Kovalev and had him up 4-3 going in to the 8th. Ward gets a lot of credit from me for this despite the low blows and even though I don't like the stoppage.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Same shit as this.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Both fighters were great tonight and put on an entertaining fight.
> 
> Ward's right hand was top drawer and that's what really caused the most problems for Kovalev.
> 
> ...


No the problems were the body shots and the fact that Kovalev had already showed a propensity to gassing in the first fight. Kovalev was looking for a break before Ward landed the right hand because he was broken to the body. Aint no probable nothing, Ward was going to win.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

That was awesome, Ward knew he shouldn't let it go to the scorecards this time. Don't want to allow any criticism, Kovalev is a strong fighter and really good but he just was beat up by an A+ level fighter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> We will never know, but right now Ward won on a 3 punch low blow combo lol literally any one could beat anyone by doing that


Whens the last time you had a correct boxing prediction?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No the problems were the body shots and the fact that Kovalev had already showed a propensity to gassing in the first fight. Kovalev was looking for a break before Ward landed the right hand because he was broken to the body. Aint no probable nothing, Ward was going to win.


You're one of the nutcases I was referring to.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


:rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Whens the last time you had a correct boxing prediction?


Thurman to beat Garcia, Porter to beat Berto, Matthysse to KO Taylor, Kovalev to beat Ward in the rematch (should have won by DQ) come at me bro


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You're one of the nutcases I was referring to.


Just pointing out what was going on in the fight and why it developed the way it did. You seem as lost as Lederman. Probably the trauma from the weed overdose still fucking with you.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Whens the last time you had a correct boxing prediction?


Want to do a perma ban on your boy Broner's fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> I will say that Kov does not have best punch resistance. I know you don't like GGG but you have to admit that he is a fucking rock compared to Kovalev or most other punchers.


Yeah GGG's punch resistance is atg. Danny Jacobs hit him hard as hell and he didn't wobble.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


>


To be honest I was suprised Ward didnt go for the RKO when Kovalev was bending down


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Just pointing out what was going on in the fight and why it developed the way it did. You seem as lost as Lederman. Probably the trauma from the weed overdose still fucking with you.


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

artful said:


> Wut? low blow is the body now


 The hip and body. They weren't all low


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876290943372189696
Uh, can't sleep.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward needs to spend some time on the heavy bag in my avatar.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ward fans - 'one was low blow but he was hurt anyway so tis cool man'
Kovalev fans - 'every body shot was low, it was bullshit. Rematch'
Boxing fans - 'Kovalev was hurt by a genuine shot but low blows occurred at the time Weeks prematurely stopped the fight'


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Ward broke Kovalev physically and, perhaps more importantly......mentally. 

We can debate all day about whether they were low blows or not. The undisputed fact is that Kovalev was being drowned regardless. The inside fighting and the body shots that were legal, put Kovalev in a position where he couldn't (and didn't want to) fight the dog-fight it had become.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Have any of these conditioning coaches improved a fighters conditioning? When I hear that a fighter has hired a conditioning coach I know they are about to look terrible.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Watch the stoppage again Kovalev was clinching as much as he could he wasnt looking for a way out, but as soon as Ward got him on the ropes and landed the first low blow he was done


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876290943372189696
> Uh, can't sleep.


That really is clear cut I'm afraid. Damning that it was the fight ender too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Have any of these conditioning coaches improved a fighters conditioning? When I hear that a fighter has hired a conditioning coach I know they are about to look terrible.


We wouldnt know, probably why Ward kept low blowing him just in case, perma ban on Broner vs Mikey lets go pussy boy


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Ward broke Kovalev physically and, perhaps more importantly......mentally.
> 
> We can debate all day about whether they were low blows or not. The undisputed fact is that Kovalev was being drowned regardless. The inside fighting and the body shots that were legal, put Kovalev in a position where he couldn't (and didn't want to) fight the dog-fight it had become.


There is no debate. The clip just posted by Mexi-Box tells its own story.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876290943372189696
> Uh, can't sleep.


Worst part is that is intentional, when a guy is bent over abit you can only land uppercut body shot to the solar plexus or hooks to the side, he used the whole length of his arm to get under Kovalevs guard lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Have any of these conditioning coaches improved a fighters conditioning? When I hear that a fighter has hired a conditioning coach I know they are about to look terrible.


I do think Alex Ariza has had a notable impact on fighters


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Watch the stoppage again Kovalev was clinching as much as he could he wasnt looking for a way out, but as soon as Ward got him on the ropes and landed the first low blow he was done


Fight effectively ends at the ten second mark of that video...


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Ward fans - 'one was low blow but he was hurt anyway so tis cool man'
> Kovalev fans - 'every body shot was low, it was bullshit. Rematch'
> Boxing fans - 'Kovalev was hurt by a genuine shot but low blows occurred at the time Weeks prematurely stopped the fight'


This is great....and true


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> That really is clear cut I'm afraid. Damning that it was the fight ender too.


Yeah, that was low. I'd say right at the base of the dick


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Who saw Durant jump on Wards dick after the win TKO, the man was nowhere to be seen before that.

Even he was impressed with that stoppage, guy was like 0_0


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Ward took the so called bad ass's soul and his balls.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev quit, let's get that straight. He was mentally beaten. The crying about borderline shots, turning his back, getting rocked by the right hand, refusing to engage. The ref was aware that Kovalev had checked out of the fight. I had it to Ward 6-1 before the stoppage, I knew that Ward could stop him from the fifth round onwards.
Congratulations to the champ Andre Ward.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876290943372189696
> Uh, can't sleep.


That's pretty damning, Kovalev had his gloves low to protect his body & is bent over so what does Ward do?

Low blow him - & that was without question a heavy low blow - & the ref, with the same view as that camera stops the fight.

I hope Kovalev's team appeal it.

Ward's a cunt.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Fight effectively ends at the ten second mark of that video...


Ive seen people recover from worse than that, Kovalev was in survival mode and his legs were weak but Ward isnt a big puncher


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev quit, let's get that straight. He was mentally beaten. The crying about borderline shots, turning his back, getting rocked by the right hand, refusing to engage. The ref was aware that Kovalev had checked out of the fight. I had it to Ward 6-1 before the stoppage, I knew that Ward could stop him from the fifth round onwards.
> Congratulations to the champ Andre Ward.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Who saw Durant jump on Wards dick after the win TKO, the man was nowhere to be seen before that.
> 
> Even he was impressed with that stoppage, guy was like 0_0


Durant was supposed to bring Ward's belts to the ring lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That's pretty damning, Kovalev had his gloves low to protect his body & is bent over so what does Ward do?
> 
> Low blow him - & that was without question a heavy low blow - & the ref, with the same view as that camera stops the fight.
> 
> ...


Look at this loser, quite predictable that you'd sympathise with a guy who quit mentally. LOL


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev quit, let's get that straight. He was mentally beaten. The crying about borderline shots, turning his back, getting rocked by the right hand, refusing to engage. The ref was aware that Kovalev had checked out of the fight. I had it to *Ward 6-1 before the stoppage,* I knew that Ward could stop him from the fifth round onwards.
> Congratulations to the champ Andre Ward.


Lol how do i put this guy on ignore, 2 of the judges had Kovalev ahead, I had Ward 1 up, 6-1 your basically disabled


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


Nah, I'm right then I'm right some more. Maybe one day you can learn.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol how do i put this guy on ignore, 2 of the judges had Kovalev ahead, I had Ward 1 up, 6-1 your basically disabled


You're dumb. Learn how to spell and how to score a fight without being told what you're seeing. I'm guessing you watched it with some biased HBO commentary? Have a hard look at yourself.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Ward fans - 'one was low blow but he was hurt anyway so tis cool man'
> Kovalev fans - 'every body shot was low, it was bullshit. Rematch'
> Boxing fans - 'Kovalev was hurt by a genuine shot but low blows occurred at the time Weeks prematurely stopped the fight'


This right here


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, I'm right then I'm right some more. Maybe one day you can learn.


Andre's wife even said she had at least 3 rounds for Kovalev.

Your scorecard doesn't resemble anything close to reality I'm afraid buddy.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He Draymond Green'd him lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> You're dumb. Learn how to spell and how to score a fight without being told what you're seeing. I'm guessing you watched it with some biased HBO commentary? Have a hard look at yourself.


What commentary did the judges listen to? Im all for speaking to everyone on the internet but i draw the line at the mentally ill, go join the lounge with some of the other retards


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Andre's wife even said she had at least 3 rounds for Kovalev.
> 
> Your scorecard doesn't resemble anything close to reality I'm afraid buddy.


Regardless, Ward stopped Kovalev so all of our scorecards are irrelevant. Andre's wife is a good lady, she would probably say that to spare Kovalev extra embarrassment after he quit.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ive seen people recover from worse than that, Kovalev was in survival mode and his legs were weak but Ward isnt a big puncher


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if a couple of ribs were broken there, big puncher or not. It really doesn't take much when you leave yourself exposed like that. Ward saw it and put absolutely everything into that hook, creating an incredible amount of torque. Kovalev immediately goes limp and responds with a grimace, never to throw a meaningful punch for the rest of the fight and barely able to raise his arms above his waist.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> What commentary did the judges listen to? Im all for speaking to everyone on the internet but i draw the line at the mentally ill, go join the lounge with some of the other retards


Ask yourself why it offends you so much? Work yourself out kid.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Ask yourself why it offends you so much? Work yourself out kid.


When your scorecard is wildly different to every other scorecard out there, even Andre Ward's -- who says he 'thinks' he was up -- then there has to be time for some reevaluating my friend.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> There is no debate. The clip just posted by Mexi-Box tells its own story.


Okay that was pretty low. But there were many other body shots landing and doing damage, that _were _legit.

I do concede, though, that Weeks handled it poorly. If he didn't spot that low blow, then he should have called it a knockdown as opposed to an immediate stoppage.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> That's pretty damning, Kovalev had his gloves low to protect his body & is bent over so what does Ward do?
> 
> Low blow him - & that was without question a heavy low blow - & the ref, with the same view as that camera stops the fight.
> 
> ...


Would've been interesting if they let Kovalev take the break and then continue. Also, that warranted a point deduction, and it would've evened up the round. As I said, it's such a shit way to win, especially at such a high level with so much at stake.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look at this loser, quite predictable that you'd sympathise with a guy who quit mentally. LOL


Hey nips, tell us why Loma lost to Salido again :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Ask yourself why it offends you so much? Work yourself out kid.


Your disabledness offends me, you shouldnt be allowed on the internet


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if a couple of ribs were broken there, big puncher or not. It really doesn't take much when you leave yourself exposed like that. Ward saw it and put absolutely everything into that hook, creating an incredible amount of torque. Kovalev immediately goes limp and responds with a grimace, never to throw a meaningful punch for the rest of the fight and barely able to raise his arms above his waist.


He still managed to clinch though, I dont think Kovalev is the type of guy to quit if he wanted to quit he would have when thqt bodt punch landed


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I can't believe Kovalev lost, I missed the fight I seriously thought he was gonna even it out.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Would've been interesting if they let Kovalev take the break and then continue. Also, that warranted a point deduction, and it would've evened up the round. As I said, it's such a shit way to win, especially at such a high level with so much at stake.


With that dusty finish you would think Kovalev is the white-meat babyface and Andre Ward is the cowardly heel


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Okay that was pretty low. But there were many other body shots landing and doing damage, that _were _legit.
> 
> I do concede, though, that Weeks handled it poorly. If he didn't spot that low blow, then he should have called it a knockdown as opposed to an immediate stoppage.


I don't just think Kovalev was robbed of an opportunity of getting back into the contest, because that wasn't all that likely, but Ward was prevented from legitimately stopping his opponent. Because of Weeks' poor mistake this victory will be tarnished in a lot of people's eyes. That may not be any concern of Ward's and that's fine, but we like to see natural conclusions in championship fights. It was a premature stoppage and the very last shot was clearly low. It's a disappointing conclusion.

That being said, I thought both fighters put on a great show tonight. It was high class stuff.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He still managed to clinch though, I dont think Kovalev is the type of guy to quit if he wanted to quit he would have when thqt bodt punch landed


See, you just can't comprehend that Kovalev quit. Time to be honest with yourself kid.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Your disabledness offends me, you shouldnt be allowed on the internet


:lol:

Don't waste your time, he's a troll


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> When your scorecard is wildly different to every other scorecard out there, even Andre Ward's -- who says he 'thinks' he was up -- then there has to be time for some reevaluating my friend.


Why would I pretend that I didn't see what I saw just to appease others and share the same opinion? Scoring a boxing bout is subjective and my experience in scoring fights and seeing what is actually happening is what gives me supreme confidence in backing myself. That's why I make people like you look stupid.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev quit, the ref could see that. There were signs leading up to it, Kovalev complaining and turning his back. Kovalev had just been hurt and he wasn't displaying the body language of someone who wanted to fight. Kovalev can say whatever he wants but he had checked out and quit after being hurt. The ref has an obligation to protect the fighter. Kovalev needed protection from Ward, a lot of people can't comprehend that but that's what it was.


This is what happened, deal with it dummies. Good night and congratulations to the champ Andre Ward.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would I pretend that I didn't see what I saw just to appease others and share the same opinion? Scoring a boxing bout is subjective and my experience in scoring fights and seeing what is actually happening is what gives me supreme confidence in backing myself. That's why I make people like you look stupid.


It's subjective to a point. But 6-1 has no basis in reality. You made a mistake somewhere. You missed something, somewhere. I'm confident of that. I don't know if you missed certain things on purpose or maybe you were watching Lomachenko sparring sessions on a split screen at the same time as judging this fight, but your scoring was not accurate and should be questioned.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Same shit as this.


Not even close...Zab got a 10 count. Dumb fuck Weeks straight up stopped the fucking fight.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> It's subjective to a point. But 6-1 has no basis in reality. You made a mistake somewhere. You missed something, somewhere. I'm confident of that. I don't know if you missed certain things on purpose or maybe you were watching Lomachenko sparring sessions on a split screen at the same time as judging this fight, but your scoring was not accurate and should be questioned.


He has something wrong with him fyi, don't waste your time


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That was one of the worst stoppages ive ever seen. The worst part was that it killed if a defining ending, these guys have went toe to toe twice and its ended in controversy twice. 

Ward landed one of the sweetest shots ive seen and insted of getting a full blown ko which was entirely plausible he ended up with a low blow ko that will follow him for his career. 

Great fight up until then as well. Im disappointed despite getting everything. Id hoped from a rematch. 

Both fighters looked great, Ward had his defining win took from him and Kovalev got denied his chance to bouce back from imminent doom. 

Overall im left wanting more but never gonna get it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes Ward hit him low on the belt line, but not on the nuts. Kovalev wanted to milk those low blows to buy time, but the ref wouldn't let him. We see why Kovalev needed to break.
> 
> I can't believe this nucca just stopped Kovalev. P4P #1


I'm only pissed I bet Ward on points.You know I'm more of a Ward fan but I've just watched the last round again with sound down because Jones was horrible and I think a good few of those shots were low.
Great performance,happy with Ward but a good few of those shots were low and I respect Kovalev because he could have milked those shots justifiably and got plenty of breaks.I'm watching the stoppage as we speak and the first three shots could easily have been called low and Kov could have gone down the bitch route and a lot of big names would have.if Kovalev felt they were low(they were,let's be honest) he should have complained at the time.
Still think Ward would have seen it through though.But if anyone says Ward didn't deserve the win then blame Kovalev for not complaining.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> That was one of the worst stoppages ive ever seen. The worst part was that it killed if a defining ending, these guys have went toe to toe twice and its ended in controversy twice.
> 
> Ward landed one of the sweetest shots ive seen and insted of getting a full blown ko which was entirely plausible he ended up with a low blow ko that will follow him for his career.
> 
> ...


Kovalev being the veteran that he is should have known not to fold in half when being punched with borderline shots, with all that folding it makes it even harder for ref to see if it was low or not and also not taking a knee forces ref to save him... Kovalev has no one to blame but himself... got caught with a vicious right hand that Ward pushed so hard to make it happen, and Ward then proceeded to kick his ass from post to post until he folded from accumulation to body.. one was only low but the damage had already been done anyways.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520
> I would guess that it was the ten second mark of the video. Huge left hook with perfect torque to an exposed and hunched over rib cage. That's a possible fracture.


He looked like he had been staggered by something even before the video began, though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm only pissed I bet Ward on points.You know I'm more of a Ward fan but I've just watched the last round again with sound down because Jones was horrible and I think a good few of those shots were low.
> Great performance,happy with Ward but a good few of those shots were low and I respect Kovalev because he could have milked those shots justifiably and got plenty of breaks.I'm watching the stoppage as we speak and the first three shots could easily have been called low and Kov could have gone down the bitch route and a lot of big names would have.if Kovalev felt they were low(they were,let's be honest) he should have complained at the time.
> Still think Ward would have seen it through though.But if anyone says Ward didn't deserve the win then blame Kovalev for not complaining.


how much was the odds for Ward by KO? That would have been a nice 40 to throw, probably could have netted 300 bucks for such a low 40 buck risk.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> That was one of the worst stoppages ive ever seen. The worst part was that it killed if a defining ending, these guys have went toe to toe twice and its ended in controversy twice.
> 
> Ward landed one of the sweetest shots ive seen and insted of getting a full blown ko which was entirely plausible he ended up with a low blow ko that will follow him for his career.
> 
> ...


Your boy got his ass beat and was getting stopped regardless. You should be happy you got an excuse to hold on to


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Kovalev being the veteran that he is should have known not to fold in half when being punched with borderline shots, with all that folding it makes it even harder for ref to see if it was low or not and also not taking a knee forces ref to save him... Kovalev has no one to blame but himself... got caught with a vicious right hand that Ward pushed so hard to make it happen, and Ward then proceeded to kick his ass from post to post until he folded from accumulation to body.. one was only low but the damage had already been done anyways.


Let me punch your nuts and tell me how easy it is to stay upright...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Let me punch your nuts and tell me how easy it is to stay upright...


One was low, and he was already folding himself prior to that low shot to stop the onslaught...

Fucking whiny little fucks/


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Borderline - ref


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Both fighters were great tonight and put on an entertaining fight.


The fight was better than the first one - tenser, meaner.

Ward clearly improved and Kovalev stayed the same.

Kovalev, even though a pretty loose fighter, can't really slug and let his hands go in a classic brawling manner.

Not only his regular defense but also Ward's attacking hands up defense is pretty good - he rarely exposes himself to clean straight punches.
And Kovalev doesn't have good uppercuts in his arsenal.

Ward's dirt as subtle as his mind games - rarely over the line but always deliberate.

Ward was wary of that dangerous right hand counter - so, the closing the distance/sudden rushes moments, that's where he was at his most careful and didn't try anything risky/100% bulletproof safe.

They were fighting the fight/to rhythm that Ward likes more.

As for the ending.

That's the kind of stuff that makes all of the participants come out looking bad.

The ref disgraced himself.
Kovalev's aura of a badass has been shattered.
Ward partially stole the glory of his biggest triumph from himself.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones is terrible.
Same with Rigo saying the kid gave up.He was knocked spark out


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Okay that was pretty low. But there were many other body shots landing and doing damage, that _were _legit.
> 
> I do concede, though, that Weeks handled it poorly. If he didn't spot that low blow, then he should have called it a knockdown as opposed to an immediate stoppage.


This reminds me of the Molina-DeMarco fight. Hunching down not protecting yourself but also not taking a knee leaves the ref no choice but to stop the fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Upon replay first shot was low


First two for me mate.We're both Ward fans but he had that fight to take clean.Kovalev should've complained on the spot and got a point off.
The fans were robbed tonight .


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286333014114308


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> One was low, and he was already folding himself prior to that low shot to stop the onslaught...
> 
> Fucking whiny little fucks/


No denying Kovalev was tired and was probably praying for that round to end, doesn't change two things: 1. It was a low blow 2. It was a bullshit stoppage


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> This reminds me of the Molina-DeMarco fight. Hunching down not protecting yourself but also not taking a knee leaves the ref no choice but to stop the fight.


I didn't see any low blows in that footage, so no, not all that comparable really.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I agree I just don't know if kov was gonna win anyway
> 
> not arguing the controversy


Ward was gonna win no doubt but this win is tainted because of bad officiating.
All Kov had to do was complain,get a break and Ward would have got a clean win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ward was gonna win no doubt but this win is tainted because of bad officiating.
> All Kov had to do was complain,get a break and Ward would have got a clean win.


I agree that the likely outcome would have been a Ward victory based on how the fight was progressing, but to suggest it was a foregone conclusion is strong. Too strong.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> First two for me mate.We're both Ward fans but he had that fight to take clean.Kovalev should've complained on the spot and got a point off.
> The fans were robbed tonight .


robbed of what?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Watt is Sugar Ray Leonard to Roy Jones' Amir Khan when it comes to commentating.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> See, you just can't comprehend that Kovalev quit. Time to be honest with yourself kid.


Lol im not emotionally connected to him like you and Loma, im just mad we got robbed of a proper ending we waited months for this rematch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I agree that the likely outcome would have been a Ward victory based on how the fight was progressing, but to suggest it was a foregone conclusion is strong. Too strong.


Yeah I'll concede that if we're going to be ever so slightly petty(maybe wrong word) but Kov didn't have 4 more rounds IMO.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> robbed of what?


What I felt would have been an undebatable Ward win.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would I pretend that I didn't see what I saw just to appease others and share the same opinion? Scoring a boxing bout is subjective and my experience in scoring fights and seeing what is actually happening is what gives me supreme confidence in backing myself. That's why I make people like you look stupid.


I saw " My Experience " and stopped reading as my own ribs hurt so much, but unlike with Kovalev it was due to Laughing at to your statement ROFL


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/qzR3WWL


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No denying Kovalev was tired and was probably praying for that round to end, doesn't change two things: 1. It was a low blow 2. It was a bullshit stoppage


1 out of 10 body shots were low? who cares, probably due to the fact Kovalev was folding himself and Ward trying to finish him off after kicking his ass from post to post...

Bullshit stoppage? Not at all, Kovalev gave the REF no other choice since he looked like did not want to continue and once it was waved off he immediately sat on the ropes and did not complain he was clearly winded and tired and it was only a matter of time before he would have been stopped anyways.

It was a pretty amateur move to fold in that way instead of taking a knee.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876295040645070848


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://imgur.com/qzR3WWL


I fucking loved this shot, watch it in slow mo and you can see Ward channeling some inner strength to pull that off. Stuff of legend.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a feeling Ward was going to stop him. All that talking from Kovalev makes it even sweeter. 

Great fucking fight!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> What I felt would have been an undebatable Ward win.


it was an undebatable win by Ward. I think Weeks' justification would be that Kovalev gave himself up and was helpless on the ropes. It looked awkward, but it was ok to stop it there...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Son of Judges didn't need em...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I fucking loved this shot, watch it in slow mo and you can see Ward channeling some inner strength to pull that off. Stuff of legend.


Yep he had a death stare


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876295040645070848


WoW that is low and Weekes had a clear view... I don't really care not a fan of either of them. Ward is boring and Kovalev a mouthy chopsy Mofo


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Man i get why Kova is getting shit on from the african american fans, he acted like a total dick prior to the first fight and refused to give Ward his props before the second fight.
But that was a terrible fucking ending. For all we know Kova could have pulled out a Corrales/Castillo 1 on us.

I understand all the bad blood that was built up before this fight but the two low blows at the end tarnish completely the fight since they were completely unnecessary. Ward was winning and was starting to flat out dominate, that was totally unnecessary imo, just shot himself in the foot for his greatest win imo. Terrible, i actually feel bad for both fighters.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope you all made some easy money on this fight. The odds for Ward were too good, especially by knockout.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Man i get why Kova is getting shit on from the african american fans, he acted like a total dick prior to the first fight and refused to give Ward his props before the second fight.
> But that was a terrible fucking ending. For all we know Kova could have pulled out a Corrales/Castillo 1 on us.
> 
> I understand all the bad blood that was built up before this fight but the two low blows at the end tarnish completely the fight since they were completely unnecessary. Ward was winning and was starting to flat out dominate, that was totally unnecessary imo, just shot himself in the foot for his greatest win imo. Terrible, i actually feel bad for both fighters.


I dunno mate. The guy was all gassed out, he was throwing no punches and put himself in a position where he just had a his back low, too low for Ward to even throw an uppercut. It seems like he was done and if he wasn't, he only has himself to blame.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286303670874114


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

why are people surprised about how Tony Weeks handled this fight? Did you not see Mayweather-Maidana 1?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I dunno mate. The guy was all gassed out, he was throwing no punches and put himself in a position where he just had a his back low, too low for Ward to even throw an uppercut. It seems like he was done and if he wasn't, he only has himself to blame.


True but nonetheless, he should have had 5 min to recover and no one really knows what could have happened. In all likely hood we should have seen a Ward TKO but there is always a slim chance of a great one punch comeback with a figher like Kova due to his power.

Anyways man, i hate to say it but as a former boxer i really feel those last shots were unnecessary but totally intentional. I say this because i never threw a low blow unless i wanted too and if a fighter leans forward to protect the body like Sergey did, the modus operandi is to throw punishing hooks to the kidneys not to go even lower, Ward with his experience knows this.

Just a shitty unnecessary ending, the ruskies were already pissed off cus they felt Kova was robbed in the first fight, now they are gonna bitch about fouls when we should have been celebrating Ward's crowning achievement.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

There are too many bitter Kovalev fans here and his team were always going to complain regardless of what was going to happen so yeah complain if you want but these are the facts - Ward won twice and stopped your boy in the rematch and Sergey ain't getting another chance. 

Perhaps he should've talked less and do his best to improve his conditioning. Listen to Virgil's game plan before the fight, he knew it would pan out like this.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> why are people surprised about how Tony Weeks handled this fight? Did you not see Mayweather-Maidana 1?


WTF happened to this dude, him and smoger used to be the best refs in the game even better than Bayless imo, lately the dude is on cruise control.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> NAh it was a good fight, you were a man of your word, we can forget the avatar bets and just move on to the next big show.


Good man.Hopefully some people see this and realise you're just having fun when it seems you're being a cunt.
Nice touch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

scorpion said:


> True but nonetheless, he should have had 5 min to recover and no one really knows what could have happened. In all likely hood we should have seen a Ward TKO but there is always a slim chance of a great one punch comeback with a figher like Kova due to his power.
> 
> Anyways man, i hate to say it but as a former boxer i really feel those last shots were unnecessary but totally intentional. I say this because i never threw a low blow unless i wanted too and if a fighter leans forward to protect the body like Sergey did the modus operandi is to throw punishing hooks to the kidneys not to go even lower, Ward with his experience knows this.
> 
> Just a shitty unnecessary ending, the ruskies were already pissed off cus they felt Kova was robbed in the first fight, now they are gonna bitch about fouls when we should have been celebrating Ward's crowning achievement.


I understand. But with a fighter like Kovalev the rules go out the window, Ward had to bully the bully especially if he was in danger and he took full advantage. If he didnt step on the gas he would've been kicking himself but after watching several times it was clear Sergey was done.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> There are too many bitter Kovalev fans here and his team were always going to complain regardless of what was going to happen so yeah complain if you want but these are the facts - Ward won twice and stopped your boy in the rematch and Sergey ain't getting another chance.
> 
> Perhaps he should've talked less and do his best to improve his conditioning. Listen to Virgil's game plan before the fight, he knew it would pan out like this.


Maybe he should just have taken a knee and complained.Then he gets a breather and we find out if he had enough to come back.
I like Kovalev,like Ward more and bad refereeing along with bad decision making from Kov needing out of there IMO.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I think this card is a reason why McG vs May is such a popular match up amongst many.


Controversy after controversy, shit show after shit show ..


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll agree to disagree, i understand your point but after that smashing right the low blows just had no place in a finishing combo, that's the end of my argument. But congrats to Ward, he did well and he did it in style.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Ward fans - 'one was low blow but he was hurt anyway so tis cool man'
> Kovalev fans - 'every body shot was low, it was bullshit. Rematch'
> Boxing fans - 'Kovalev was hurt by a genuine shot but low blows occurred at the time Weeks prematurely stopped the fight'


Not a bad summation but I'd just add that taking a break for a low blow would have avoided all this "controversy" and Ward would have got him out of there by stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> why are people surprised about how Tony Weeks handled this fight? Did you not see Mayweather-Maidana 1?


Also Broner-Porter.

Weeks is obviously for sale to the highest bidder.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> how much was the odds for Ward by KO? That would have been a nice 40 to throw, probably could have netted 300 bucks for such a low 40 buck risk.


I left it a bit late mate and probably could have got better but I think it was 8/11 or thereabouts.I went on expecting 10/11 because I looked during week but it was a bit less tonight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah I'll concede that if we're going to be ever so slightly petty(maybe wrong word) but Kov didn't have 4 more rounds IMO.


Ward had him done. Superior operator. Superior grit. Took his soul. Showed him who the real tough guy is in there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> how much was the odds for Ward by KO? That would have been a nice 40 to throw, probably could have netted 300 bucks for such a low 40 buck risk.


Sorry Doc.I read your post wrong mate.
I don't know because I wasn't entertaining the notion.My bad.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> it was an undebatable win by Ward. I think Weeks' justification would be that Kovalev gave himself up and was helpless on the ropes. It looked awkward, but it was ok to stop it there...


I think you think I'm trying to detract from Ward here which I'm most certainly not.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Ward had him done. Superior operator. Superior grit. Took his soul. Showed him who the real tough guy is in there.


Barry post mate.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Barry post mate.


Cheers gadge.


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

rossco said:


> Ward had him done. Superior operator. Superior grit. Took his balls. Showed him who the real tough guy is in there.


Fixed for you ;-)


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Salty bitch just been rubbing soothing lotions on Kovalev's sore dongalong.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


>


Wards tough because he had a father growing up. Durant would let kovalev rape him.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


After watching that, Sergei and his camp can kick rocks. No sympathy for them whatsoever.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> 1 out of 10 body shots were low? who cares, probably due to the fact Kovalev was folding himself and Ward trying to finish him off after kicking his ass from post to post...
> 
> Bullshit stoppage? Not at all, Kovalev gave the REF no other choice since he looked like did not want to continue and once it was waved off he immediately sat on the ropes and did not complain he was clearly winded and tired and it was only a matter of time before he would have been stopped anyways.
> 
> It was a pretty amateur move to fold in that way instead of taking a knee.


No, the shot(s) that ended the fight was/were low, that's the problem. Didn't matter how winded Kovalev was, there was no reason to stop the fight there. Give him a ten count for fuck sake, don't just stop the fucking fight. Would Ward have won the fight? Probably. Probably still by TKO...doesn't change two things 1. It was a low blow 2. It was a bullshit stoppage


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Damn Kathy is so super salty. I would file an appeal too if I was her for instant replay but man this reflects so poorly.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I think you think I'm trying to detract from Ward here which I'm most certainly not.


no no. I do think we ought to be clear about what we watched. you can't just see what you want to see. which is what most people do...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn Kathy is so super salty. I would file an appeal too if I was her for instant replay but man this reflects so poorly.


I love Kathy's view of boxing. It's everyone else's fault, except my fighter and our team.

At least other Eddie Hearn and others acknowledge they lost to the better fighter after the fight. I'm not sure if it's a female thing but Kathy needs to stay away from boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I love Kathy's view of boxing. It's everyone else's fault, except my fighter and our team.
> 
> At least other Eddie Hearn and others congratulate the opposition after the fight. I'm not sure if it's a female thing but Kathy needs to stay away from boxing.


Bob is similar, it's just a personality thing. I can't say I wouldn't act the same way in her shoes though.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bob is similar, it's just a personality thing. I can't say I wouldn't act the same way in her shoes though.


It's a bit of a silly mentality though.

Either my fighter wins or we will complain and discredit the opposition in every way we can.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It's a bit of a silly mentality though.
> 
> Either my fighter wins or we will complain and discredit the opposition in every way we can.


Giving 0 credit is terrible.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Question for all those obsessed about the low blows. Why did Kovalev not complain about the punches straight away? It was only until someone else in his team mentioned it, he was fine being stopped the way I saw it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Question for all those obsessed about the low blows. Why did Kovalev not complain about the punches straight away? It was only until someone else in his team mentioned it, he was fine being stopped the way I saw it.


He clearly hunched over, probably because taking a shot to the nuts hurts. Ward was looking to finish, those weren't light nut taps.

No one is "obsessed" over the low blows, the last two punches were low, it's on video, anyone that isn't blind can see it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Question for all those obsessed about the low blows. Why did Kovalev not complain about the punches straight away? It was only until someone else in his team mentioned it, he was fine being stopped the way I saw it.


What are you talking about...he already tried to complain earlier in the round and the ref just told them to continue fighting.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> What are you talking about...he already tried to complain earlier in the round and the ref just told them to continue fighting.


He had literally no complaints about the stoppage. He knew it was over and didn't protest at all until some time later. Kovalev was gassed and stopped throwing punches.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Question for all those obsessed about the low blows. Why did Kovalev not complain about the punches straight away? It was only until someone else in his team mentioned it, he was fine being stopped the way I saw it.


I'd understand the extreme salt if the illegal shots were crippling straight on the nuts low blows Duran >>> Buchanan style but all of them were mere borderline low blows. And why didn't Kovalev reply with some of his own if he's such a bad ass ? Great fighters can dig deep in those situations. Ward dug deep by recovering from the early knock down in their first fight while Kovalev after being softened by body shots and wobbled by that huge right hand last night showed the body language of a beaten man. Kovalev was exposed as not having the heart of a great fighter and it's as simple as that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ward is the genuine item. It's time people stopped pretending otherwise.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's just ignore the fact Kovalev was hurt and his legs were gone. 

Let's just ignore the fact that Kovalev said he will not only stop Ward but end his career. 

Let's just ignore the fact that Virgil Hunter stated numerous times before the fight that they have trained for the fight the way they did for the Chad Dawson fight, actively looking for the stoppage. 

Let's ignore the fact that Kovalev wasn't throwing any punches back and had his body so low to avoid the punches. 

Let's ignore the fact that Kovalev didn't complain at the time of the stoppage. 

Let's just focus on the low blows and the attempt to discredit Ward. With the amount of people wanting Kovalev to KO Ward before the fight, I am not surprised to see this negative reaction once again but who cares history will show Ward overcame Kovalev not just once but twice and he knocked him out the second time to get rid of any doubt.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876296720711204865


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Ward is the genuine item. It's time people stopped pretending otherwise.


Anyone who pretends otherwise is kidding themselves. That doesn't mean we can't criticise his diva ways. I even think his nice good guy act is a bit shit too tbh


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He had literally no complaints about the stoppage. He knew it was over and didn't protest at all until some time later. Kovalev was gassed and stopped throwing punches.


Again, I totally agree that Kovalev was pretty much trying to call a timeout in there. I agree that Ward would have most likely won that fight, possibly even by TKO, but that was a shit stoppage that just made this fight unnecessarily controversial. Ref should have either called that a foul and allowed Kovalev his 5 min or if he wanted to call it a clean shot, given Kovalev a 10 count. There is no way you or any Ward fan, who isn't a fucking idiot, can justify that stoppage...no fucking way.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Again, I totally agree that Kovalev was pretty much trying to call a timeout in there. I agree that Ward would have most likely won that fight, possibly even by TKO, but that was a shit stoppage that just made this fight unnecessarily controversial. Ref should have either called that a foul and allowed Kovalev his 5 min or if he wanted to call it a clean shot, given Kovalev a 10 count. There is no way you or any Ward fan, who isn't a fucking idiot, can justify that stoppage...no fucking way.


There are 2 ways to look at it, was it early? Yeah, he should've given him a standing count. But when you look at it the other way around, Kovalev was throwing no punches and looked completely gassed so it was not necessary taking more punishment knowing he had nothing left in the tank. Ward was beating him and began to beat him down, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your sad your boy got his ass beat. ITs ok, you'll get over it. Time heals all wounds. Hold this L


*You're. Thought you are a school teacher atsch


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone who pretends otherwise is kidding themselves. That doesn't mean we can't criticise his diva ways. I even think his nice good guy act is a bit shit too tbh


Diva ways? He's has the best resume in boxing. What are his "diva ways".


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, I'm right then I'm right some more. Maybe one day you can learn.


No, over and again you've proved to be both a moron and an arsehole, nips. Now run along and get to your gay bondage club, trying to be a dom doesn't quite work on a boxing forum over the internet #awkward


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Just watched the fight.

How anyone can be celebrating Ward's win has got me fucked.

They were clearly low and deliberate. Kovalev should have had 5 mins and also a point deduction in his favour.

I don't understand why people are happy with the stoppage because they somehow think Ward would've won anyway. Based on what? Ward's best punch over two fights that couldn't even drop Kovalev? Let's reverse things and, say, in the first fight in the second round Kovalev hits Ward low a couple of times after the KD and the fight is stopped. Would the same people be saying that was a good stoppage? Like fuck they would. Do they also believe that Golota should've been given the W over Bowe both times because, even thought they were low, he was going to win anyway?

Absolute joke of an ending.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> See, you just can't comprehend that Kovalev quit. Time to be honest with yourself kid.


Yeah, last time I quit from a job, the other carpenters, without asking, punched me repeatedly in the groin, that's how we all quit, isn't it?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would I pretend that I didn't see what I saw just to appease others and share the same opinion? Scoring a boxing bout is subjective and my experience in scoring fights and seeing what is actually happening is what gives me supreme confidence in backing myself. That's why I make people like you look stupid.


Your experience with punching in the ring is your other gimp-mask wearing freak friends running a meth fuelled train on your cock craving arse.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Diva ways? He's has the best resume in boxing. What are his "diva ways".


I don't like how hes gotta have all the advantages like a control freak. contract disputes, out of ring crap with other fighters, that episode with Golovkin was pure pageantry on his behalf, fake talk of retirement, cries of not being recognized enough, giving Kovalev a bullshit contract, crying that kovalev is a bully, horrible punch and grab and clinch technique, the fouls. I respected his craft from the start but everyone knows he's a SMUG, arrogant diva

Generally expressing we should all get on our knees for him. His SOG virtuous superiority is crap, the guy is one of the most conniving clever operators in boxing, he's no honest good boy. Carrying on with that crap with Kovalev's trainer was disgusting politics,

You mention his great resume but forget the long lay off and the bullshit opponents he lined up after that. Calling out Pavlik, Chavez Jr,

"I beat the guy nobody said I could beat" What a bullshit quote that was, the odds were close and experts divided. I think Ward was the favourite in both fights actually.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This reminds me of the Molina-DeMarco fight. Hunching down not protecting yourself but also not taking a knee leaves the ref no choice but to stop the fight.


Only his cock and balls was clearly on his ears then. Any wonder no won of any merit wants to come in here and post regularly, cockhead, how does it actually deal to be cockhead, king of the fuckheads?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> robbed of what?


Certainly not robbed of you being a cockwit, you've well and truly delivered on that front here.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> This reminds me of the Molina-DeMarco fight. Hunching down not protecting yourself but also not taking a knee leaves the ref no choice but to stop the fight.


Not even remotely similar.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


>


Best punch Ward got off. Couldn't drop him. Had to follow up with 3 deliberate low blows.

I prefer this one. Less leverage, still more power.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Watched the fight live in the small hours here and realised that punch was fucking huge. I didn't realise it was that huge until I watched this. Only Wayne McCullough and Kovalev could stand up after a punch like that.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Just watched the fight.
> 
> How anyone can be celebrating Ward's win has got me fucked.
> 
> ...


Low they might have been, deliberate they weren't - as far as I can see.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Ward is a protected species


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone who pretends otherwise is kidding themselves. That doesn't mean we can't criticise his diva ways. I even think his nice good guy act is a bit shit too tbh


Here's a fighter. Not someone I'm planning on inviting around to dinner.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

On reflection, it was a bad stoppage, the right man won the fight though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

For some reason I had confused Bivol with Gvozdyk.

How did Bivol look anyway?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Also Broner-Porter.
> 
> Weeks is obviously for sale to the highest bidder.


Uh no. Weeks just doesn't give a shit and unless a boxer does something so vastly illegal that he'll personally get in trouble for it. Everything before that point is a fair play with him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> For some reason I had confused Bivol with Gvozdyk.
> 
> How did Bivol look anyway?


Godlike, as usual:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Good interview


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Trail said:


> Low they might have been, deliberate they weren't - as far as I can see.


The first punch Ward looked where he was going to hit Kovalev and hit him low there. His second followed up in the same spot. Kovalev had doubled over by then and Ward's punch was along the same trajectory. It could only hit low. If Ward wanted to avoid a low blow his punch would've need a more upward trajectory.

Weeks had a perfect view of it yet he didn't call any of them. Disgraceful effort from him.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

ChampionsForever said:


> On reflection, it was a bad stoppage, the right man won the fight though.


Why did the right man win?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

nuclear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


Weeks has no excuses. He was at the perfect angle and distance to see that. If you're missing it from where he stood, you don't deserve to be a ref.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> The first punch Ward looked where he was going to hit Kovalev and hit him low there. His second followed up in the same spot. Kovalev had doubled over by then and Ward's punch was along the same trajectory. It could only hit low. If Ward wanted to avoid a low blow his punch would've need a more upward trajectory.
> 
> Weeks had a perfect view of it yet he didn't call any of them. Disgraceful effort from him.


I think Tony Weeks is still traumatised having to referee Castillo Corrales first fight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Wards a total G. The low blows were a statement of intent delivered with the purpose of exposing a so called tough guy. And it worked. Bunch of absolute pussies on this forum man.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

rossco said:


> Wards a total G. The low blows were a statement of intent delivered with the purpose of exposing a so called tough guy. And it worked. Bunch of absolute pussies on this forum man.


Nope. Ward realised that he landed his best shot and Kovalev wasn't close to going down, so he just went for the fouls knowing full well Weeks would let him.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Nope. Ward realised that he landed his best shot and Kovalev wasn't close to going down, so he just went for the fouls knowing full well Weeks would let him.


Kovalev was gassing way before the big right hand that chicken danced him into an azz twerk. The Weeks controversy is just a smoke screen fogging the fact Kovalev's got no heart for a real fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

rossco said:


> Kovalev was gassing way before the big right hand that chicken danced him into an azz twerk. The Weeks controversy is just a smoke screen fogging the fact Kovalev's got no heart for a real fight.


When was he gassing?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> When was he gassing?


Kovalev's punches had clearly lost snap and he had become more sluggish.

Sergey has never been a high workrate fighter, he couldn't sustain his workrate through the fight.
This time Ward didn't need to recover from a knockdown and it showed,

Kovalev's power neutralized meant that he could only outbox Ward with a workrate he couldn't sustain.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> When was he gassing?


Kovalev's more aggressive approach to this fight was landing him on the end of body shots. This was happening even during Kovalev's more successful work.
Kovalev was mouth gaped a couple of rounds before the stoppage due to Wards strategic body work.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

And the finish had a legal liver shot.
Certainly not below the belt.










:think1


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

In this sport, split decision decisions need to be made, Weeks got it wrong this time and he's held his hand up and admitted that, it's unfortunate that he didn't see the blows. He doesn't have the benefit of instant slow motion replay from multiple angles to assist with his decisions in real time. The fight itself I thought Ward broke Kovalevs heart somewhat, Kovalev had slowed down and I thought Andre had eased himself I to the bout and would have taken the majority of the last rounds, it's a shame we were denied a conclusive finish. Johnny Nelson hit the nail on the head calling it a man's sport, the low blows weren't knob shots, they were lower stomach shots, he shouldn't be expecting the referee to jump in and protect him, it's a rough sport. Weeks should have seen the low blows and didn't, get on with it. I truly think Kovalev didn't want anymore.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

dyna said:


> Kovalev's punches had clearly lost snap and he had become more sluggish.
> 
> Sergey has never been a high workrate fighter, he couldn't sustain his workrate through the fight.
> This time Ward didn't need to recover from a knockdown and it showed,
> ...





rossco said:


> Kovalev's more aggressive approach to this fight was landing him on the end of body shots. This was happening even during Kovalev's more successful work.
> Kovalev was mouth gaped a couple of rounds before the stoppage due to Wards strategic body work.


Disagree. Ward's best round was 4. Kovalev proceeded to take the following rounds. When Ward was asked after the fight when he thought he had the fight in the bag, he said when the right hand landed. If Kovalev was gassing as you guys believe, Ward would've known it and been on him a lot earlier. He continued to backpedal the way he did the rounds before. Kovalev's punch output was consistent and he continued to press forward throughout the rounds.

And let's say hypothetically that Kovalev was gassing. He should've been given 5 mins for the low blows, no doubt, after which time he would've gotten his second wind.

No way was the result a forgone conclusion.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Disagree. Ward's best round was 4. Kovalev proceeded to take the following rounds. When Ward was asked after the fight when he thought he had the fight in the bag, he said when the right hand landed. If Kovalev was gassing as you guys believe, Ward would've known it and been on him a lot earlier. He continued to backpedal the way he did the rounds before. Kovalev's punch output was consistent and he continued to press forward throughout the rounds.
> 
> And let's say hypothetically that Kovalev was gassing. He should've been given 5 mins for the low blows, no doubt, after which time he would've gotten his second wind.
> 
> No way was the result a forgone conclusion.


Kovalev was feeling winded because of the sustained pace Ward was forcing him to fight at and how often he was forced to go looking for Ward. Malignaggi mentioned that anxiety trying to land his punches might have been playing a part during the fight. A 5 minute break would have definitely helped Kovalev and could have proved massive, then again a 5 minute break may have helped Ward massively as well.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> Kovalev was gassing way before the big right hand that chicken danced him into an azz twerk. The Weeks controversy is just a smoke screen fogging the fact Kovalev's got no heart for a real fight.


Kovalev was way out of ideas as early as the third round. He had nothing other than a big punch to give. Look at his eyes, his demeanour after the third. Dead Man Walking. You can punch as hard as you fucking want, but if you can't work a guy out (Ward) you're fucked.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Godlike, as usual:


Nice


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> no no. I do think we ought to be clear about what we watched. you can't just see what you want to see. which is what most people do...


Yeah I get that mate.I'm just in no doubt that the ref should have called a break,deducted a point and Ward would have got a clean stoppage which no one could bitch about.
Think we're on the same page.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The moment Kovalev turned his back on Ward, two rounds before the stoppage I think, was the downhill point for him...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Nope. Ward realised that he landed his best shot and Kovalev wasn't close to going down, so he just went for the fouls knowing full well Weeks would let him.


Evidence of your collusion with Russia


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know was Salido in camp with Ward?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The fourth round is when Ward's body work was doing a number on Kovalev and he started to take the fight. Body Combinations, left hooks, right hand leads etc.


























In the fourth & fifth round Kovalev started to miss combinations due to fatigue and throw pitty patter stuff _(which was unusual to see).









Nice exchange between the two.










_Those suggesting that the body shots weren't doing any damage really were watching another fight :lol:.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah there is some real revisionist history here. Ward was ahead and Kovalev was breaking down. This was no robbery.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a bizarre one. Because we actually have clear footage of the last low blow landing, and it's irrefutable, the only explanation for why some here are denying it happened or its significance can only be rationalised by a pro Ward agenda. Perhaps they think this is a big conspiracy to discredit the fighter they like, I don't know, but in my case I just like to see fighters operating within the rules. Ward would have probably gone on to win anyway but it's irrelevent, the last shot was a low blow and the fight was stopped prematurely as a result of said low blow. It really is that straightforward and the other points being banded around about Kovalev supposed being gassed, being hurt, and looking for a way out. Some of that is true, some of it is speculative at best, but none of it changes the fact a low blow took place and Weeks ended the fight prematurely.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Evidence of your collusion with Russia


Evidence you're a dickhead.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

tezel8764 said:


> The fourth round is when Ward's body work was doing a number on Kovalev and he started to take the fight. Body Combinations, left hooks, right hand leads etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ward had a good 4th, no dispute there, but he hardly carried on with it in the following rounds. It shows Kovalev could lose a round and still come back to outscore Ward in the subsequent rounds.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> This is a bizarre one. Because we actually have clear footage of the last low blow landing, and it's irrefutable, the only explanation for why some here are denying it happened or its significance can only be rationalised by a pro Ward agenda. Perhaps they think this is a big conspiracy to discredit the fighter they like, I don't know, but in my case I just like to see fighters operating within the rules. Ward would have probably gone on to win anyway but it's irrelevent, the last shot was a low blow and the fight was stopped prematurely as a result of said low blow. It really is that straightforward and the other points being banded around about Kovalev supposed being gassed, being hurt, and looking for a way out. Some of that is true, some of it is speculative at best, but none of it changes the fact a low blow took place and Weeks ended the fight prematurely.


It is absolutely bizarre. Weeks fucked up, he acknowledged it, and there's still people happy with the result.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ima just let this fight go, it'll go down as another Hager vs Leonard type argument


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bit rich people calling Kovalev and his team sore losers, when we all know Ward and his team would do the exact same thing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your boy got his ass beat and was getting stopped regardless. You should be happy you got an excuse to hold on to





MichiganWarrior said:


> Your boy got his ass beat and was getting stopped regardless. You should be happy you got an excuse to hold on to


Id prefer to see gim get Kod legit tbh


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

My take on this is this, clearly Ward's body work was taking it's toll on Kovalev. I noticed a change in the way Kovalev was fighting in the 7th. His demeanor was different. I had Kovalev up but the momentum was changing. Ward was most likely going to win without the bullshit stoppage BUT the stoppage was bullshit. Weeks fucked up. The shots Ward landed at the end when Kovalev was on the ropes were low. Weeks should have given him time to recover and then Ward would have most likely went on to stop Kovalev legitimately or get UD. Kovalev was gassing, then add that bomb of a right hand that Ward landed. The momentum was swinging to Ward. It was a quality fight until that moment. Unfortunate that Weeks left the fight tainted.

Boxing fans need to try and be objective. Ward was winning, he landed illegal shots at the end. Weeks screwed up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Watched the fight live in the small hours here and realised that punch was fucking huge. I didn't realise it was that huge until I watched this. Only Wayne McCullough and Kovalev could stand up after a punch like that.


Fuck you say?










_< sips tea >_


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tony Weeks @TonyWeeks_·7h

*I am being criticised a lot unjustly. I have watched the replay and have to admit I was wrong I missed the lowblows from Ward *

*

Tony Weeks @TonyWeeks_·7h

I stopped the fight due to Kovalev not protecting himself had I saw the shots were low I would not have stopped the fight. My mistake


Tony Weeks @TonyWeeks_·7h

@AlBernstein @steveucnlive I respect you guys. I seen the replay I was wrong I missed some shots that were low from Ward I made a mistake*

Tony Weeks has spoken he said it was a mistake how can people defend it now lol


*https://mobile.twitter.com/TonyWeeks_*
*https://mobile.twitter.com/TonyWeeks_*


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> The first punch Ward looked where he was going to hit Kovalev and hit him low there. His second followed up in the same spot. Kovalev had doubled over by then and Ward's punch was along the same trajectory. It could only hit low. If Ward wanted to avoid a low blow his punch would've need a more upward trajectory.
> 
> Weeks had a perfect view of it yet he didn't call any of them. Disgraceful effort from him.


Even as a Ward fan,those were low,but Kov should have taken a knee and didn't seem too upset about the stoppage.
The old adage about keeping a KO specialist working non-stop worked a treat last night but the stoppage took a lot of the shine off it for me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Tony Weeks @TonyWeeks_·7h
> 
> *I am being criticised a lot unjustly. I have watched the replay and have to admit I was wrong I missed the lowblows from Ward *
> 
> ...


I might have misheard but it sounded like Kathy Diva wanted no more of Ward anyway.
What happens now do you think people?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think the Weeks Twitter account is real, folks.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> This is a bizarre one. Because we actually have clear footage of the last low blow landing, and it's irrefutable, the only explanation for why some here are denying it happened or its significance can only be rationalised by a pro Ward agenda. Perhaps they think this is a big conspiracy to discredit the fighter they like, I don't know, but in my case I just like to see fighters operating within the rules. Ward would have probably gone on to win anyway but it's irrelevent, the last shot was a low blow and the fight was stopped prematurely as a result of said low blow. It really is that straightforward and the other points being banded around about Kovalev supposed being gassed, being hurt, and looking for a way out. Some of that is true, some of it is speculative at best, but none of it changes the fact a low blow took place and Weeks ended the fight prematurely.


And now Weeks has copped for it.I think I should be compensated with a top spec Q7 after losing money on the points win now.
Although Kov wasn't making the twelfth.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't think the Weeks Twitter account is real, folks.


No? I'm not into Twitter so I'll take your word for that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> No? I'm not into Twitter so I'll take your word for that.


I've been through a lot of the posts and I think it's a parody. All of the photos on there are obvious Google grabs too.

It's not a legitimate account.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802719314541498368
Who would post that for example as a referee? It's a screen capture from the broadcast. He wouldn't have the time or the methods to do that on the night of the fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't think the Weeks Twitter account is real, folks.


Looks real


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802719314541498368
> Who would post that for example as a referee? It's a screen capture from the broadcast. He wouldn't have the time or the methods to do that on the night of the fight.


:rofl, most people dont run their own twitters though


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I've been through a lot of the posts and I think it's a parody. All of the photos on there are obvious Google grabs too.
> 
> It's not a legitimate account.


I still deserve a Q7 though.I've had a difficult weekend.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I still deserve a Q7 though.I've had a difficult weekend.


Well we don't need Weeks to admit he made a mistake. We know he made a mistake because the footage is clearcut.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl, most people dont run their own twitters though


You're suggesting Tony Weeks has someone to run his Twitter? Go look at the pictures he has uploaded and tell me they aren't all Internet sourced. He's tweeted three times now about this fight, each time saying he made a mistake. You might expect a referee to admit that once but once you continually do that then you'd be forgiven for suspecting it's not legitimate.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

These are the only photos uploaded on that account.





































No family photos, no candid photos, just Internet and Broadcast sourced material.

Yeah, it's not real.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Even as a Ward fan,those were low,but Kov should have taken a knee and didn't seem too upset about the stoppage.
> The old adage about keeping a KO specialist working non-stop worked a treat last night but the stoppage took a lot of the shine off it for me.


I agree mate, he should've taken a knee and then complained about it being low. And if Weeks did nothing about it, start throwing them low himself.

The fight deserved a conclusive ending. There'll always be this question mark over the result now, especially with the fight having been so close - two judges having Ward up by one round and the other having Kovalev up by 3. Incidentally I had Kovalev up by 3 although the 8th would've almost defintely gone to Ward had the fight not been stopped. All moot now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Certainly not robbed of you being a cockwit, you've well and truly delivered on that front here.


I beg your pardon?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

End of the day Ward was sensational and deserved the win. The stoppage wasnt perfect, but Kovalev was gassed, holding on for life and clearly looking for a way out. He had been turning his back and overreacting to belt line shots all night. Boy who cried wolf, if you ask me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah I get that mate.I'm just in no doubt that the ref should have called a break,deducted a point and Ward would have got a clean stoppage which no one could bitch about.
> Think we're on the same page.


he didn't see it as a low blow that it clearly was. that's also not why Ward won. Kovalev was hurt and on his way out, and was slumped on the ropes not giving the ref much choice...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> End of the day Ward was sensational and deserved the win. The stoppage wasnt perfect, but Kovalev was gassed, holding on for life and clearly looking for a way out. He had been turning his back and overreacting to belt line shots all night. Boy who cried wolf, if you ask me.


Kovalev has turned his back in every single fight ive seen him in


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> he didn't see it as a low blow that it clearly was. that's also not why Ward won. Kovalev was hurt and on his way out, and was slumped on the ropes not giving the ref much choice...


He slumped after the first low blow... if he slumped from a headshot thats a different story


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I've been through a lot of the posts and I think it's a parody. All of the photos on there are obvious Google grabs too.
> 
> It's not a legitimate account.


This


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Kovalev has turned his back in every single fight ive seen him in


Usually due to his shit balance. In this one he literally just turned and walked.

Ref would have been fully within his rights to stop it there and then.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno gow you can be happy with that ending, even if your a Ward fan. The possibikity of an explosive and conclusive ending was took away and the fight was getting real good, all we know is that Ward would have won that round although probably should have had a point deducted cobsideribg he had been warned prior gor shooting low. 

The fight looked like it had swung but Kovalev was still winning. So we were entering a barnburner with everything on the line and instead we got a woeful and incorrect stoppage. 

You have to be mildly retarded to be happy with that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> he didn't see it as a low blow that it clearly was. that's also not why Ward won. Kovalev was hurt and on his way out, and was slumped on the ropes not giving the ref much choice...


It's entirely possible that all three of the 'body shots' he took whilst on the ropes at the end were low. The angle for the first two are inconclusive, but we do know the last shot, the finishing shot, was a low blow and there really is no way to spin that. It's illegal.

Kovalev being on his way out is speculative. I've watched enough boxing to know that fighters have the capacity to come back from terrible moments. What isn't speculative is that low blows not only went unpunished, but one ended up being the finishing shot.

You can't justify the unjustifiable, the best you can do is convince us that the result was a foregone conclusion anyway, but even that isn't really a valid respond to the argument.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Ref would have been fully within his rights to stop it there and then.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I dunno gow you can be happy with that ending, even if your a Ward fan. The possibikity of an explosive and conclusive ending was took away and the fight was getting real good, all we know is that Ward would have won that round although probably should have had a point deducted cobsideribg he had been warned prior gor shooting low.
> 
> The fight looked like it had swung but Kovalev was still winning. So we were entering a barnburner with everything on the line and instead we got a woeful and incorrect stoppage.
> 
> You have to be mildly retarded to be happy with that.


I don't think anyone is happy with it. I'd have liked to see Kovalev get stopped shortly after so it'd be a legitimate ending with no controversy.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Chacal said:


> Usually due to his shit balance. In this one he literally just turned and walked.
> 
> Ref would have been fully within his rights to stop it there and then.


Which time? Post a vid of it.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Evidence you're a dickhead.


Evidence of fuck you bitch


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Bit rich people calling Kovalev and his team sore losers, when we all know Ward and his team would do the exact same thing.


I don't know that at all, Ward's never lost :conf


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Which time? Post a vid of it.


There was a moment in the fight that Kovalev thought the referee was coming in to break the fighters apart and so he momentarily turned his back and walked a few steps to put some ground between himself and Ward before they resumed, but as soon as he realised the action hadn't stopped he turned back around and continued. It'd be disingenuous to interpret it any other way really and if the referee had stopped the fight at that point then it would have been the worst moment of officiating in the history of combat sports.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Evidence of fuck you bitch


Oh fuck, I've got an angry retarded guitarist on my hands.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

church11 said:


> I don't know that at all, Ward's never lost :conf


It's reasonable to think that any fighter who was stopped on a low blow would feel hard done by, especially an undefeated fighter.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fuck you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne never got dropped, PTF...


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> There was a moment in the fight that Kovalev thought the referee was coming in to break the fighters apart and so he momentarily turned his back and walked a few steps to put some ground between himself and Ward before they resumed, but as soon as he realised the action hadn't stopped he turned back around and continued. It'd be disingenuous to interpret it any other way really and if the referee had stopped the fight at that point then it would have been the worst moment of officiating in the history of combat sports.


Yeah I remember that. Surely that's not what Chacal is referring to?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Yeah I remember that. Surely that's not what Chacal is referring to?


Well it's the only instance of Kovalev walking away that I can recall.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Kovalev has turned his back in every single fight ive seen him in


body shots doe. I saw one low blow in the final sequence. (meaning from the time Ward landed the big right) That was the last shot and then Weeks waved it off...


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Well it's the only instance of Kovalev walking away that I can recall.


If that's the case I'm heading back to the sanity of the Trump thread.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Wayne never got dropped, PTF...


More than anything else, I respect Froch the most for taking that shot early in a fight and still going on to win. You will rarely see fighters recover from a flush shot like that from a genuine puncher so early on in a fight. Froch was the real deal, make no mistake.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> More than anything else, I respect Froch the most for taking that shot early in a fight and still going on to win. You will rarely see fighters recover from a flush shot like that from a genuine poster so early on in a fight. Froch was the real deal, make no mistake.


Iron chin.

I remember having a fight party (no USA) with loads of casuals back when he fought George Groves, fight 1. I was giving it the whole 'I know everything about boxing' gig, saying no-one will drop Carl Froch, ever. It took three minutes before I was made to look a cunt (again).


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Iron chin.
> 
> I remember having a fight party (no USA) with loads of casuals back when he fought George Groves, fight 1. I was giving it the whole 'I know everything about boxing' gig, saying no-one will drop Carl Froch, ever. It took three minutes before I was made to look a cunt (again).


This is maybe why Haggis exhausts every possible scenario, no matter how unlikely. To save embarrassment.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

church11 said:


> I don't know that at all, Ward's never lost :conf


Doesnt matter. Any fighter stopped in that manner is going to be furious


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think it's a real controversy. It's just an awkward looking stoppage.

@Pedderrs there were 35 seconds left in the round when Weeks stopped it. Kovalev may or may not have survived it. Again, the low blow is nit why he won...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I don't think it's a real controversy. It's just an awkward looking stoppage.
> 
> @Pedderrs there were 35 seconds left in the round when Weeks stopped it. Kovalev may or may not have survived it. Again, the low blow is nit why he won...


I can only reiterate the same points from earlier, mate.

It's entirely possible that all three of the 'body shots' he took whilst on the ropes at the end were low. The angle for the first two are inconclusive, but w*e do know the last shot, the finishing shot, was a low blow and there really is no way to spin that. It's illegal.*

*Kovalev being on his way out is speculative*. I've watched enough boxing to know that fighters have the capacity to come back from terrible moments. *What isn't speculative is that low blows not only went unpunished, but one ended up being the finishing shot.*

You can't justify the unjustifiable, t*he best you can do is convince us that the result was a foregone conclusion anyway, but even that isn't really a valid respond to the argument.*


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> body shots doe. I saw one low blow in the final sequence. (meaning from the time Ward landed the big right) That was the last shot and then Weeks waved it off...


He landed one before the big right as well then definitely ended the fight with a low shot and two others went in that were maybes but the camera angle made it hard to tell.

Hed also been warned in the second and landed another in the seventh which Weeks ignored.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I don't think it's a real controversy. It's just an awkward looking stoppage.
> 
> @Pedderrs there were 35 seconds left in the round when Weeks stopped it. Kovalev may or may not have survived it. Again, the low blow is nit why he won...


The fight ended with an illegal shot. Speculating what would have happened is irrelevant when we have the actual footage to confirm what did end the fight was illegal.

How is that not controvercial?

Unless your sayi g its not controversial as it is definitely illegal?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Oh fuck, I've got an angry retarded guitarist on my hands.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Only his cock and balls was clearly on his ears then. Any wonder no won of any merit wants to come in here and post regularly, cockhead, how does it actually deal to be cockhead, king of the fuckheads?


If the very first punch that made Kovalev hunch over and not defend himself wasn't below the beltline, then he put himself in a position to be stopped. I couldn't tell from the one angle I saw.

I see your temper hasn't improved at all lol


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dunno gow you can be happy with that ending, even if your a Ward fan. The possibikity of an explosive and conclusive ending was took away and the fight was getting real good, all we know is that Ward would have won that round although probably should have had a point deducted cobsideribg he had been warned prior gor shooting low.
> 
> The fight looked like it had swung but Kovalev was still winning. So we were entering a barnburner with everything on the line and instead we got a woeful and incorrect stoppage.
> 
> You have to be mildly retarded to be happy with that.


The true injustice has been done to Ward. He was robbed of a savage, legitimate KO victory over a consensus top 3 P4P guy.

It's a sour ending for any fan of the sport no doubt.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

I will watch the fight when it airs next week on cable, but from the video someone posted, that was clearly a low blow and Kovalev should have had time to recover from it.

Not saying the fight would have ended differently until I watch it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not saying the shot wasn't illegal, im saying that he had hurt Kovalev and the shots are not why he won. Kovalev also complained about low blows a few times and the ref didn't go for it. so there's that too...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> The true injustice has been done to Ward. He was robbed of a savage, legitimate KO victory over a consensus top 3 P4P guy.
> 
> It's a sour ending for any fan of the sport no doubt.


Andre Ward was robbed of a 'savage, legitimate KO' opportunity and Kovalev was robbed of the possibility of recovering and fighting his way back into the contest. And let's not forget the paying customer, we were robbed of a natural conclusion to what was already a fascinating and very entertaining title fight. This is why I don't understand why some of you here are seemingly satisfied and contented with how things transpired. It's bizarre.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> I will watch the fight when it airs next week on cable, but from the video someone posted, that was clearly a low blow and Kovalev should have had time to recover from it.
> 
> Not saying the fight would have ended differently until I watch it.


yeah definitely check it out these guys ain't talking about how ward started this off with a huge right hand that bucked kovaleva and started his downfall and the past 15 seconds ward was kicking kovalevs ass from post to post chasing him down and landing so many shots...one was low and all want to grasp at straws to help them cope with defeat...


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Andre Ward was robbed of a 'savage, legitimate KO' opportunity and Kovalev was robbed of the possibility of recovering and fighting his way back into the contest. And let's not forget the paying customer, we were robbed of a natural conclusion to what was already a fascinating and very entertaining title fight. This is why I don't understand why some of you here are seemingly satisfied and contented with how things transpired. It's bizarre.


I'm not satisfied. I don not personally 100% agree with the stoppage but I can see the reasoning.

Kovalev was saved from himself.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> I'm not satisfied. I don not personally 100% agree with the stoppage but I can see the reasoning.
> 
> Kovalev was saved from himself.


I understand the reasoning but it's founded on poor officiating. Tony Weeks saw that Kovalev wasn't adequately defending himself and he stopped the fight as a result. But what we know now thanks to the irrefutable instant replay is that the final shot was a low blow. In other words, it was an illegal shot. At that point if Weeks officiating competently then he pulls Ward away, warns him for the low blow, and then he gives Kovalev as much time as he needs to recover before resuming the contest. That's what should have happened.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he didn't see it as a low blow that it clearly was. that's also not why Ward won. Kovalev was hurt and on his way out, and was slumped on the ropes not giving the ref much choice...


Yeah,I'm not disagreeing mate.Im saying it was clear that Kov should have taken a knee and he hardly complained about the stoppage.
He didn't want No Mas and would've got stopped not long after,even with a break for a low blow.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Wayne never got dropped, PTF...


I know mate,but Froch only got caught by Ginger because he was over confident by his own admission.
He would have laughed at that shot with a focused mind.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I understand the reasoning but it's founded on poor officiating. Tony Weeks saw that Kovalev wasn't adequately defending himself and he stopped the fight as a result. But what we know now thanks to the irrefutable instant replay is that the final show was a low blow. In other words, it was an illegal shot. At that point if Weeks officiating competently then he pulls Ward away, warns him for the low blow, and then he gives Kovalev as much time as he needs to recover before resuming the contest. That's what should have happened.


It's frustrating I agree.

However why did the shot go low? Because Kovalev was doubled over with his eyes facing the floor and his hands at his knees. He was not throwing back and was not taking a knee. Ward is of course gonna keep throwing but the only place he can legally hit him that is open is the belt line, he wings to the body and it goes low because he physically cannot see where his punch is landing.

If Weeks was officiating 100% he'd have jumped in and stopped it before the low blow even landed because at that point Kovalev was in a position where he could have took seriously damaging shots.

You cannot argue that it was poor officiating by Weeks not spotting the low blow and then argue it's okay to stand there and let a fight continue when the guy has his hands by his knees and is looking at the ground.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,I'm not disagreeing mate.Im saying it was clear that Kov should have taken a knee and he hardly complained about the stoppage.
> He didn't want No Mas and would've got stopped not long after,even with a break for a low blow.


100%


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> You cannot argue that it was poor officiating by Weeks not spotting the low blow and then argue it's okay to stand there and let a fight continue when the guy has his hands by his knees and is looking at the ground.







Please highlight the moment you would have stopped this fight. If you can't highlight a legitimate moment before the blatant low blow then your argument is totally destroyed as from that point the illegal blow needs to be called and Kovalev should be given time to recover. So yeah, watch that footage and pin point the timecode for me where you believe there was adequate reason to stop the fight. It must occur before the last shot though.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I know mate,but Froch only got caught by Ginger because he was over confident by his own admission.
> He would have laughed at that shot with a focused mind.


Point taken, P.:good

Never had a chin like Wayne McCullough's, mind...:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Point taken, P.:good
> 
> Never had a chin like Wayne McCullough's, mind...:good


Fair point,but Wayne was never a top,top International Superstar.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fair point,but Wayne was never a top,top International Superstar.


I don't give a fuck. He was a Pocket Rocket, dropped by no man.

He also never counted heads at his shows and bragged about how many fans he dragged in.

Top Man, McCullough.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Please highlight the moment you would have stopped this fight. If you can't highlight a legitimate moment before the blatant low blow then your argument is totally destroyed as from that point the illegal blow needs to be called and Kovalev should be given time to recover. So yeah, watch that footage and pin point the timecode for me where you believe there was adequate reason to stop the fight. It must occur before the last shot though.


After the first shot Kovalev folds. The second shot lands and Kovalev is still completely folded over. He's gassed, he's looking at the floor and his hands are by his knees.

Somewhere between the first body shot landing and the second, had Weeks been close enough to the action, he could have jumped in and saved Kovalev from himself when he realised Kovalev wasn't taking a knee.

It's lucky that Ward was not more of a killer when finishing, if he takes a step back after folding him over he could have landed a vicious uppercut with the way Sergey was hanging his head out staring at the mat.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> It's frustrating I agree.
> 
> However why did the shot go low? Because Kovalev was doubled over with his eyes facing the floor and his hands at his knees. He was not throwing back and was not taking a knee. Ward is of course gonna keep throwing but the only place he can legally hit him that is open is the belt line, he wings to the body and it goes low because he physically cannot see where his punch is landing.
> 
> ...


If Weeks was being competent he would have broke up the fight and gave Kovalev up to five minutes to recover as per the rules.

The fact is Ward was looking to land below the belt and had landed several even before the stoppage flurry.

The right hand he landed was amazing but even that was pre-empted by a low blow before that.

It was poor officiating and it mars what would have been the highlight win of Wards career, he now has two wins over Kovalev that are either disputed or tainted and that will follow him for the rest of his career.

With better officiating then we wouldnt even be having this discussion today and could be instead discussing how great a fight it was instead of bebating over controversy.

Weeks is usually a decent ref as well but he fucked up last night.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Somewhere between the first body shot landing and the second, had Weeks been close enough to the action, he could have jumped in and saved Kovalev from himself when he realised Kovalev wasn't taking a knee.
> .


So you're saying there was enough reason for Tony Weeks to stop the fight after the first body shot in that sequence? I don't want to misrepresent your position so I'm asking you, is that what you are telling me? Kovalev throws two punches, Ward slips them and counters with a body shot, that may or may not have been low, and you think Weeks had ample reason to stop the fight at that point?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If Weeks was being competent he would have broke up the fight and gave Kovalev up to five minutes to recover as per the rules.
> 
> The fact is Ward was looking to land below the belt and had landed several even before the stoppage flurry.
> 
> ...












The shot you are referencing in the eighth round before the right hand is this one. This is not a low blow.

My point is not that Weeks shouldn't have allowed Kovalev time. I even said in an ideal world he would have.

My point is, if we are going to look at the officiating then why not point out that Weeks could have stopped it before the low blow landed to prevent him taking further damage.

Kovalev was not protecting himself and was looking for Weeks to save him. Weeks did.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If Weeks was being competent he would have broke up the fight and gave Kovalev up to five minutes to recover as per the rules.
> 
> *The fact is Ward was looking to land below the belt *and had landed several even before the stoppage flurry.
> 
> ...


How do you know that?

He might be a shithouse of a fighter but you can't say stuff like that, C.:good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> He might be a shithouse of a fighter but you can't say stuff like that, C.:good


Because he was landing it all night and purposely looking to land there.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Because he was landing it all night and purposely looking to land there.


I don't think elite-level boxers like Andre Ward (arguably the best boxer of his generation) purposely attempt to land punches below the belt.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So you're saying there was enough reason for Tony Weeks to stop the fight after the first body shot in that sequence? I don't want to misrepresent your position so I'm asking you, is that what you are telling me? Kovalev throws two punches, Ward slips them and counters with a body shot, that may or may not have been low, and you think Weeks had ample reason to stop the fight at that point?


I would not stop the fight.

I could see the reasoning behind Weeks stopping it between the first shot landing and Kovalev deciding to stay up and not defend himself and the low blow landing.

The three shots came in quick succession and he unfortunately reacted as the low blow landed.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> The shot you are referencing in the eighth round before the right hand is this one. This is not a low blow.
> 
> My point is not that Weeks shouldn't have allowed Kovalev time. I even said in an ideal world he would have.
> 
> ...


I dont think thats the right one. Ill get on it when I get on the computer rather than the phone.

There was no real time to stop it before the low blows, Kovalev was buzzed but he wasnt hurt enough to the point of being stopped, it would have been a shit stoppage if he had.

Basically he should have gave Kovalev the tine to recover and then Ward would have had the chance to fibish him legitimately.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I don't think elite-level boxers like Andre Ward (arguably the best boxer of his generation) purposely attempt to land punches below the belt.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Sure they do, just like Floyd uses his elbows, Wlad clinches to the point of it being constant fouling, Holyfield comes in with his head, Hopkins claims fouls that never were.

Ward got away with it and he got the win so it is what it is but the ref screwed up and is rightly being called out in it.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


That's nice. Don't bother me again retard.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont think thats the right one. Ill get on it when I get on the computer rather than the phone.
> 
> There was no real time to stop it before the low blows, Kovalev was buzzed but he wasnt hurt enough to the point of being stopped, it would have been a shit stoppage if he had.
> 
> Basically he should have gave Kovalev the tine to recover and then Ward would have had the chance to fibish him legitimately.


I agree that he wasn't hurt enough to stop it.

As a referee when you see Kovalev taking damaging body shots, knowing he's already hurt and gassed, how long do you let him stare at the floor and not defend himself before you do stop it?

Really, the low blow should have bailed Kovalev out but if the third shot landed in the belt line Kovalev would still be in a position where he's not taking a knee and not defending himself.

Do wait till he takes something big enough to legitimately put him down? Do you let him take a few more to make sure he's done? It's a tough call because it's a guys health in your hands.

Like I say I don't agree with the stoppage personally but I can see the reasoning behind it bcause of the position Kovalev was putting himself in by not taking a knee. I also do not see any other outcome than Kovalev taking more damage and being stopped.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Sure they do, just like Floyd uses his elbows, Wlad clinches to the point of it being constant fouling, Holyfield comes in with his head, Hopkins claims fouls that never were.
> 
> Ward got away with it and he got the win so it is what it is but the ref screwed up and is rightly being called out in it.


I think Tony perhaps called it early - Howard Foster like, but I think Kovalev was fucked from round three. He was out of ideas. I think he realised he couldn't just rely on the big punch he's always relied on. Sergey got old in the ring last night.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> I would not stop the fight.
> 
> I could see the reasoning behind Weeks stopping it between the first shot landing and Kovalev deciding to stay up and not defend himself and the low blow landing.
> 
> The three shots came in quick succession and he unfortunately reacted as the low blow landed.


Weeks made a mistake and he'll know that when he looks back at the instant replays.

Great fight though, I really enjoyed it up until the controversy.

That's the last thing I have to say about it. Everyone just seems to be reiterating the same points at this stage.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> I agree that he wasn't hurt enough to stop it.
> 
> As a referee when you see Kovalev taking damaging body shots, knowing he's already hurt and gassed, how long do you let him stare at the floor and not defend himself before you do stop it?
> 
> ...


Its probable Ward would have ended the fight and was looking likely to win it. Im not taking anything away fron Ward and Wekks is a human and can make mistakes but its just frustrating that boxing seems like it cant go a week without controversy.

The call was wrong and everyone lost out a bit because of it.

Ward had his best win tainted sonewhat. 
Kovalev lost his opportunity to turn things around. 
The fans lost a clean finish to what was tu ring into a great fight.

Its just all a bit disappointing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I think Tony perhaps called it early - Howard Foster like, but I think Kovalev was fucked from round three. He was out of ideas. I think he realised he couldn't just rely on the big punch he's always relied on. Sergey got old in the ring last night.


Possibly but now we dont know for sure.

Weeks called it incorrectly, it was a msitake and as per my post above, everyone lost something due to that.

They cant even sell a rematch from it now. Just a shit ending to what was looking like a great fight and was up to that point.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Possibly but now we dont know for sure.
> 
> Weeks called it incorrectly, it was a msitake and as per my post above, everyone lost something due to that.
> 
> They cant even sell a rematch from it now. Just a shit ending to what was looking like a great fight and was up to that point.


Andre Ward won't even look at a third fight with Sergey Kovalev; It's like this - 'I beat you twice, why should I give you a third chance?'.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its probable Ward would have ended the fight and was looking likely to win it. Im not taking anything away fron Ward and Wekks is a human and can make mistakes but its just frustrating that boxing seems like it cant go a week without controversy.
> 
> The call was wrong and everyone lost out a bit because of it.
> 
> ...


Can't disagree that it's a disappointing ending to a fight and a great rivalry.

I don't see the victory as tainted. It is subjective and I understand why people may disagree.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

IMO with the ref not going anything about the low blows Kovalev should have taken things into his own hands. That said I noticed Kovalev getting warned for hitting ward in the clinch so he'd probably have got DQd.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> yeah definitely check it out these guys ain't talking about how ward started this off with a huge right hand that bucked kovaleva and started his downfall and the past 15 seconds ward was kicking kovalevs ass from post to post chasing him down and landing so many shots...one was low and all want to grasp at straws to help them cope with defeat...


But Kovalev didnt hunch over at the right hand did he? He took it and was surviving and then got hit with low blows, the right hand is completely irrelevant to the stoppage, Kovalev hunching forward and not having his legs were from different punches


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> End of the day Ward was sensational and deserved the win. The stoppage wasnt perfect, but Kovalev was gassed, holding on for life and clearly looking for a way out. He had been turning his back and overreacting to belt line shots all night. Boy who cried wolf, if you ask me.


Yep.



http://imgur.com/CGY5rbM


Weeks wasn't playing that shit anymore. Clearly Wards landing clean body shots and Kovalev is looking to lie and take a break because he was catching a beating.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward is a such a man's man. Does everything you'd ask for.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> The shot you are referencing in the eighth round before the right hand is this one. This is not a low blow.
> 
> My point is not that Weeks shouldn't have allowed Kovalev time. I even said in an ideal world he would have.
> 
> ...












This was the point of impact mate.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> That's nice. Don't bother me again retard.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


The dictionary agrees. You are a retard.

Btw you're coming across as very lonely.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> This was the point of impact mate.


Yes, the belt line.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yes, the belt line.












"Anything here is okay"


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yes, the belt line.


It's a borderline shot. Below the navel. So I think we can give Kovalev the benefit of the doubt and not accuse him of faking in that moment, which is unfortunately what we have some people doing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I don't give a fuck. He was a Pocket Rocket, dropped by no man.
> 
> He also never counted heads at his shows and bragged about how many fans he dragged in.
> 
> Top Man, McCullough.


Suppose that's fair comment.Would have taken him about five minutes anyway.
Good fighter,but a little Shanko prick,ya feel me @Matty lll ?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty blatant low blow at 27.00.

Another one at 31.00


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Suppose that's fair comment.Would have taken him about five minutes anyway.
> Good fighter,but a little Shanko prick,ya feel me @Matty lll ?


I'll have nowt said against Wayne, P, irrespective of how many heads he counted (or didn't count, as the case may be).:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a borderline shot. Below the navel. So I think we can give Kovalev the benefit of the doubt and not accuse him of faking in that moment, which is unfortunately what we have some people doing.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Suppose that's fair comment.Would have taken him about five minutes anyway.
> Good fighter,but a little Shanko prick,ya feel me @Matty lll ?


:nono

None of that shite in boxing...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


>


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I'll have nowt said against Wayne, P, irrespective of how many heads he counted (or didn't count, as the case may be).:good


I'm only having a laugh mate.I really didn't expect one reply never mind several.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> :nono
> 
> None of that shite in boxing...


Moi? Never!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm only having a laugh mate.I really didn't expect one reply never mind several.


Top man, P.:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


>


Literally proving my point.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Literally proving my point.


Chacal if you think all three of those punches are kosher then I don't know what to tell you mate. :conf


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loma's reaction:


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Literally proving my point.


It's all good as long as a sliver of glove touches the belt line at any point during the punch being thrown? :think1


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko knows whats up.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I cant believe people are celebrating this lol I thought it may have been legit until i saw the last view on the replay which was the most clear


So you didn't see the man staggering around the ring with his hands down, trying all he could to get away/hold on for 45 seconds prior to the stoppage? He was done, simple and plain, call it a bad stoppage...piss, moan, and cry but the bottom line is Kovalev was finished. I would expect this sh!t from casuals but from people who claim to be boxing fans it's idiocy. You can't buckle and sit on the ropes hoping someone helps you. Take a knee, fight, or defend...he was doing none of those.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> This was the point of impact mate.


The belt line is legal.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So you didn't see the man staggering around the ring with his hands down, trying all he could to get away/hold on for 45 seconds prior to the stoppage? He was done, simple and plain, call it a bad stoppage...piss, moan, and cry but the bottom line is Kovalev was finished. I would expect this sh!t from casuals but from people who claim to be boxing fans it's idiocy. You can't buckle and sit on the ropes hoping someone helps you. Take a knee, fight, or defend...he was doing none of those.


Ridiculous. People have come back from much worse positions than Kovalev was in there. Time to recover from the foul and a minute in between rounds and he could have got his second wind and looked stronger than ever for all we know.

It was a poorly timed stoppage, and it was a clear foul.

Shame as it had been an excellent fight to that point. I think Ward would have won anyway, but it doesnt take away from the fact that that was a terrible ending.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I have never seen such a bunch of crybabies...holy sh!t, dude hunches over and catches a shot low and that negates the fact he was getting his ass beat. Kovalev got his ass kicked...he was down on the cards, he was already gassed, hadn't landed a punch of consequence all night, he lost, period.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I have never seen such a bunch of crybabies...holy sh!t, dude hunches over and catches a shot low and that negates the fact he was getting his ass beat. Kovalev got his ass kicked...he was down on the cards, he was already gassed, hadn't landed a punch of consequence all night, he lost, period.


Lederman had Kovalev three rounds up going into round 8.

Fuck me.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No, the shot(s) that ended the fight was/were low, that's the problem. Didn't matter how winded Kovalev was, there was no reason to stop the fight there. Give him a ten count for fuck sake, don't just stop the fucking fight. Would Ward have won the fight? Probably. Probably still by TKO...doesn't change two things 1. It was a low blow 2. It was a bullshit stoppage


There are no standing 8's, you fight, defend, or take knee...bending over and ceasing to defend yourself is a terrible strategy and likely will get you stopped.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Trail said:


> Lederman had Kovalev three rounds up going into round 8.
> 
> Fuck me.


Yeah...he isn't a judge, Ward was up on the actual cards that matter.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Ridiculous. People have come back from much worse positions than Kovalev was in there. Time to recover from the foul and a minute in between rounds and he could have got his second wind and looked stronger than ever for all we know.
> 
> It was a poorly timed stoppage, and it was a clear foul.
> 
> Shame as it had been an excellent fight to that point. I think Ward would have won anyway, but it doesnt take away from the fact that that was a terrible ending.


Sure man, if he had a few more seconds who knows what might have happened, but he didn't. It's like me saying if Jermain Taylor had taken a knee against Froch it would have all been so different, he didn't and he got stopped end of story.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Sure man, if he had a few more seconds who knows what might have happened, but he didn't. It's like me saying if Jermain Taylor had taken a knee against Froch it would have all been so different, he didn't and he got stopped end of story.


Yeah but he didnt have any time to recover because Weeks fucked up, both by missing the low blow(s) and stopping it too early


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

An unsatisfactory ending and had this been the first fight a rematch would be necessary. At this point I'm not too bothered now about a third fight. Kovalev looks like the humiliated bully, nothing will come of Duva's protests and a third fight is absolutely not going to happen.

No one knows what would have happened if it wasn't for the low blows or Week's decisions (or lack of them). So saying Kovalev was gone is pointless. Joshua was spent against Wlad after he'd actually been knocked down so trying to crystal ball this is taking the conversation in the wrong direction imo. This was Kovalev's second chance and he couldn't get it done. He won several of the rounds but Ward never looked as in trouble as he did in the first fight.

It's an unsatisfactory climax to what I thought was an incredibly tense fight. It'll haunt Kovalev and it'll always be a blemish on Ward's record but there are fights I'd rather see for both guys rather than a rematch. After the first fight I couldn't say that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Lederman had Kovalev three rounds up going into round 8.
> 
> Fuck me.


Perfectly conceivable.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> So you didn't see the man staggering around the ring with his hands down, trying all he could to get away/hold on for 45 seconds prior to the stoppage? He was done, simple and plain, call it a bad stoppage...piss, moan, and cry but the bottom line is Kovalev was finished. I would expect this sh!t from casuals but from people who claim to be boxing fans it's idiocy. You can't buckle and sit on the ropes hoping someone helps you. Take a knee, fight, or defend...he was doing none of those.


Isnt that what every fighter does when they are trying to survive? If Mosley low blowed Mayweather after he rocked him he would have won by stoppage too, all the Ward fans defending his low blow win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah...he isn't a judge, Ward was up on the actual cards that matter.


2 of the judges had Kovalev winning no?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ivan Drago said:


> The belt line is legal.


The whole belt line isnt legal, most refs say up to the half way point of the belt line is legal


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Perfectly conceivable.


I don't know how many years ago I stopped taking Harold Lederman seriously. Same also with Julie and also that cunt Larry Merchant...I'm also losing faith in Max Kellerman.

Still rate Paulie Malignaggi as a pundit, mind.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 2 of the judges had Kovalev winning no?


No idea how they had it that way.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a borderline shot. Below the navel. So I think we can give Kovalev the benefit of the doubt and not accuse him of faking in that moment, which is unfortunately what we have some people doing.


Those body shots were vicious, im sure he wasnt faking being hurt, he was trying to imply thwy were low, they werent, Weeks wssnt having it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> No idea how they had it that way.


2 judges had ward up 67-66 one had kovalev


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rigo - KO after the bell
Ward - TKO after the balls

As a fan, I feel I didn't get the answers I wanted from the fighters I was watching.

Yormack though, he must be on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> The belt line is legal.


It's a borderline shot, but the point is that you purposely posted a frame that didn't show the original point of impact. I can only conclude it was on purpose because if you have the footage then it's really, really easy to identify the moment the glove touches Kovalev. But why would you purposely post a misleading image? I can't answer that one, Drago, unless you are partial to Ward...


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The whole belt line isnt legal, most refs say up to the half way point of the belt line is legal












"Right here is good"

In this shot with the top of Kovales shorts sitting a couple inches below his belly button, Weeks shows Ward the lower limit of where he can legally throw a punch.










In this shot we can see the top of his shorts are closer to his chest, sitting pretty much on his belly button and Ward lands exactly on the spot Weeks had marked, a couple inches above really because of the position his shorts are at this point.

A legal blow.

It's semantics really because unless Kovalevs balls are hanging from his belly button then he got folded over because his body couldn't take the punishment.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ivan Drago said:


> "Right here is good"
> 
> In this shot with the top of Kovales shorts sitting a couple inches below his belly button, Weeks shows Ward the lower limit of where he can legally throw a punch.
> 
> ...


Thats not the one that stopped the fight though so its a irrelevant... the one that stopped the fight was below the belt


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a borderline shot, but the point is that you purposely posted a frame that didn't show the original point of impact. I can only conclude it was on purpose because if you have the footage then it's really, really easy to identify the moment the glove touches Kovalev. But why would you purposely post a misleading image? I can't answer that one, Drago, unless you are partial to Ward...


Get to fuck, I screenshotted a YouTube video on my phone. I can't slow it down frame by frame.

:lol:

See the above post where I use your image to prove the point I'm making.

That is a legal body shot by the rules set out by Weeks.

Kovalevs balls are not hanging out his belly button either.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ivan Drago said:


> Get to fuck, I screenshotted a YouTube video on my phone. I can't slow it down frame by frame.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


This one ended it, was it on the belt?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thats not the one that stopped the fight though so its a irrelevant... the one that stopped the fight was below the belt


It's relevant because it visibly damaged Kovalev and people are falsely claiming it's a low blow. It shows Kovalev was gone in the fight mentally by even claiming that it was low. Weeks made a great call not intervening and Ward should have jumped right on him from this point instead of giving him time to reset.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This one ended it, was it on the belt?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


No. It's low.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> This one ended it, was it on the belt?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


The most disturbing thing about that particular sequence is that we can see Tony Weeks is in the best possible position to see where the punch landed, and it was a low blow, so why would he not call it and wave the fight off instead? It's really poor officiating.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If you didn't believe it before, you have to believe that Ward is an ATG now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ivan Drago said:


> It's relevant because it visibly damaged Kovalev and people are falsely claiming it's a low blow. It shows Kovalev was gone in the fight mentally by even claiming that it was low. Weeks made a great call not intervening and Ward should have jumped right on him from this point instead of giving him time to reset.


Alot of boxers have said body shots are low its a tactic to time waste, its just the stoppage is the main controversy, Ward fans were shouting at the presser "What about the rabbit punches", if a rabbit punch ended the fight we all know what would have happened next lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Rigo - KO after the bell
> Ward - TKO after the balls
> 
> As a fan, I feel I didn't get the answers I wanted from the fighters I was watching.
> ...


What about Roy Jones saying the kid gave up against Rigo? :rofl
He was knocked out cold!
Worst.pundit.ever


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Alot of boxers have said body shots are low its a tactic to time waste, its just the stoppage is the main controversy, Ward fans were shouting at the presser "What about the rabbit punches", if a rabbit punch ended the fight we all know what would have happened next lol


Ward fans would have bitched, as it is Kovalev fans are bitching.

As a fan I'm frustrated with the ending.

It doesn't change what I saw in the ring, Ward beat the fight out of Kovalev.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't believe some of the stuff I'm reading.
All Kov had to do was complain it was low and clutch his balls saying the cup hurt him.
Total No Mas because he was done good and proper.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Lederman had Kovalev three rounds up going into round 8.
> 
> Fuck me.


Of course, Harold Lederman can't score for shit. Especially when he's on his bias streak.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Pretty blatant low blow at 27.00.
> 
> Another one at 31.00


Weeks was in the perfect spot to call the one at 27.00 and somehow missed it.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

wow_junky said:


> It's all good as long as a sliver of glove touches the belt line at any point during the punch being thrown? :think1


Part of the glove touches the beltline, part is below, yet there are people claiming that's legal.

Insane.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Weeks was in the perfect spot to call the one at 27.00 and somehow missed it.


Looks like a set up how could he not see that one at 27:00


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Looks like a set up how could he not see that one at 27:00


There's no excuse for Weeks not to call that one and the last 3. He was in the best position and ignored them. Disgraceful.


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Good scorecard too


I had it 4-3 ward 
What did he have it?


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Wards resume is starting to look pretty damn good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> What about Roy Jones saying the kid gave up against Rigo? :rofl
> He was knocked out cold!
> Worst.pundit.ever


The dude totally gave up. You kidding right?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The dude totally gave up. You kidding right?


Mate,he was knocked out cold.How is that giving up?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,he was knocked out cold.How is that giving up?


Nah he was faking it, he stood there for a second then dropped and even kept one eye on the ref, he tried to rob Rigo for the belt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Nah he was faking it, he stood there for a second then dropped and even kept one eye on the ref, he tried to rob Rigo for the belt


Not how I remember it,but as I said,I haven't been to sleep yet.
But it was a clean shot.Not blaming Rigo because they both threw at the bell but I saw Flores look sparked.
Felt bad for Rigo but I'm not buying that that Flores gave up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,he was knocked out cold.How is that giving up?


He was playing it up dude. He was acting. Really badly.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Not how I remember it,but as I said,I haven't been to sleep yet.
> But it was a clean shot.Not blaming Rigo because they both threw at the bell but I saw Flores look sparked.
> Felt bad for Rigo but I'm not buying that that Flores gave up.


neither am I. He got clocked...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see why Flores would have faked it because he clearly threw a punch at the same time.
Hard to defend Rigo holding and hitting but I thought the punch came just as the bell rang,which means it should be legal and the KO would stand.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah there is some real revisionist history here. Ward was ahead and Kovalev was breaking down. This was no robbery.


Revisionist history my ass, it was a close fight before the stoppage but Ward hurt him and had the momentum. Two judges had him winning and another had Sergey winning. Even the notoriously pro american Paulie said he had Sergey up several rounds. Boxing is scored by rounds, not by who hurt the other the most.

Stop projecting, your the only one here that's being a revisionist.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They were just fighting man. unfortunate end to that one. and should be changed to no contest too...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah...he isn't a judge, Ward was up on the actual cards that matter.





A.C.S said:


> Isnt that what every fighter does when they are trying to survive? If Mosley low blowed Mayweather after he rocked him he would have won by stoppage too, all the Ward fans defending his low blow win


I'm not defending anything, it's just that taking one punch in a vacuum without considering the context of the fight and what was happening is just sour grapes. Kovalev got beat, simple and plain...what had you seen that gave you any inclination that Kovalev was going to make this any different? He was outclassed low blow or not, like clearly outclassed. He was staggering around not defending himself taking big punches and was done...he was shelled up in a corner man...he was broken down, how do you just ignore that? What exactly are you trying to do...discredit Ward, give Kovalev a pass, I mean what's the end goal?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This one ended it, was it on the belt?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289907655938049


He's doubled over already, that punch didn't end the fight, the entire sequence of events that led to that point stopped the fight. It's insanity to keep focusing on this punch and ignoring the entire round prior to this point. He was hurt badly and wasn't defending himself, he bent over and put the ref in a situation to make a decision. He was done man...if you can't acknowledge that, that's on you.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not defending anything, it's just that taking one punch in a vacuum without considering the context of the fight and what was happening is just sour grapes. Kovalev got beat, simple and plain...what had you seen that gave you any inclination that Kovalev was going to make this any different? He was outclassed low blow or not, like clearly outclassed. He was staggering around not defending himself taking big punches and was done...he was shelled up in a corner man...he was broken down, how do you just ignore that? What exactly are you trying to do...discredit Ward, give Kovalev a pass, I mean what's the end goal?


The problem I find with this narrative is that if you take out the last round fought, the fight was close. I had Kovalev up but I'll admit there was more than one swing round in there, I would not be surprised if you had Ward up, but the fight was competitive.

That last round was the only huge round I had for either fighter, you all are acting like Kovalev was getting murdered the whole fight. If Kovalev gets his recovery time, he makes it out of the round and maybe makes it the full 12. If Weeks had deducted a point that changes things even more.

We'll never know what would've happened.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not defending anything, it's just that taking one punch in a vacuum without considering the context of the fight and what was happening is just sour grapes. Kovalev got beat, simple and plain...what had you seen that gave you any inclination that Kovalev was going to make this any different? He was outclassed low blow or not, like clearly outclassed. He was staggering around not defending himself taking big punches and was done...he was shelled up in a corner man...he was broken down, how do you just ignore that? What exactly are you trying to do...discredit Ward, give Kovalev a pass, I mean what's the end goal?


I believe Ward was going to stop him, but we got robbed of it so i cant celebrate it as a win, Kovalev could have recovered just as much as he could have been stopped, but at the end of the day the punch that ended it was a low blow if Weeks like it carry on we would have a legit ending


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> He's doubled over already, that punch didn't end the fight, the entire sequence of events that led to that point stopped the fight. It's insanity to keep focusing on this punch and ignoring the entire round prior to this point. He was hurt badly and wasn't defending himself, he bent over and put the ref in a situation to make a decision. He was done man...if you can't acknowledge that, that's on you.


Because that was the third low blow in the sequence...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The problem I find with this narrative is that if you take out the last round fought, the fight was close. I had Kovalev up but I'll admit there was more than one swing round in there, I would not be surprised if you had Ward up, but the fight was competitive.
> 
> That last round was the only huge round I had for either fighter, you all are acting like Kovalev was getting murdered the whole fight. If Kovalev gets his recovery time, he makes it out of the round and maybe makes it the full 12. If Weeks had deducted a point that changes things even more.
> 
> We'll never know what would've happened.


Why would a point be deducted? I mean even if the punch was "low" it wasn't an egregious low blow, not to mention Kovalev is bent over trying to keep Ward from hitting him in the body basically making Ward go low. It's not a matter of score, it's a matter of context, Ward was up in the fight per the judges at ringside but that's not my point. Kovalev was gassed, had landed nothing to trouble Ward, and Ward was just getting really going. Kovalev wasn't going to win a decision as he was already behind, his punches looked like they were being thrown underwater nothing indicated he was going to stop Ward, it was pretty clear where it was headed even before Ward turnt up on him. I like Kovalev and consider myself a fan, he's a helluva fighter, Ward is just better than him...there is no shame in that. I don't disagree with the suggestion the fight could have been allowed to continue...But it could have just as easily been stopped, Kovalev put Weeks in a tough situation.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Because that was the third low blow in the sequence...


That's not accurate, if it makes you feel better to say that so be it. I will never understand the need to rob a man of his rightfully earned credit. How many rounds do you need to see to grasp that Ward is the better fighter? What is left to establish...the better and more complete fighter won. I love Kovalev and consider myself a fan, he just got outclassed, you pick up and move on. There is no shame in losing to Ward.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> yeah definitely check it out these guys ain't talking about how ward started this off with a huge right hand that bucked kovaleva and started his downfall and the past 15 seconds ward was kicking kovalevs ass from post to post chasing him down and landing so many shots...one was low and all want to grasp at straws to help them cope with defeat...


I watched the video someone posted and it sure looked like a moot point. Kovalev looked like he was going to be stopped anyway.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Why would a point be deducted? I mean even if the punch was "low" it wasn't an egregious low blow, not to mention Kovalev is bent over trying to keep Ward from hitting him in the body basically making Ward go low. It's not a matter of score, it's a matter of context, Ward was up in the fight per the judges at ringside but that's not my point. Kovalev was gassed, had landed nothing to trouble Ward, and Ward was just getting really going. Kovalev wasn't going to win a decision as he was already behind, his punches looked like they were being thrown underwater nothing indicated he was going to stop Ward, it was pretty clear where it was headed even before Ward turnt up on him. I like Kovalev and consider myself a fan, he's a helluva fighter, Ward is just better than him...there is no shame in that. I don't disagree with the suggestion the fight could have been allowed to continue...But it could have just as easily been stopped, Kovalev put Weeks in a tough situation.


"Two judges had Ward ahead on the cards with 67-66, and the third judge had it at 68-65 for Kovalev."

Two judges had Ward up by ONE point. One had Kova up by two.

Had Kovalev been given time to recover he'd go down another point if he didn't get knocked down

A point deduction was not out of the question, Ward had been warned before. You factor that in and the scores stay the same.

This idea you have of a Ward dominated fight is biased as hell. He dominated that last round sure but that's pretty much it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"The fight was billed as 'No Excuses'."

"What's our excuse for not appreciating Ward's greatness now?"

https://www.ringtv.com/502974-whats-excuse-not-liking-andre-ward-now/

Ring right on the money there ^


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> "The fight was billed as 'No Excuses'."
> 
> "What's our excuse for not appreciating Ward's greatness now?"
> 
> ...


He is great but he didnt beat Kovalev clean neither of the times.

Those ball shots needed to be addressed by the ref, its part of the rules of the sport.

Like saying traveling is ok in basketball because ref chose to ignore it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> There are no standing 8's, you fight, defend, or take knee...bending over and ceasing to defend yourself is a terrible strategy and likely will get you stopped.


He was leaning against the ropes, easily could have said that the ropes was holding him up. Shit stoppage.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He's doubled over already, that punch didn't end the fight, the entire sequence of events that led to that point stopped the fight. It's insanity to keep focusing on this punch and ignoring the entire round prior to this point. He was hurt badly and wasn't defending himself, he bent over and put the ref in a situation to make a decision. He was done man...if you can't acknowledge that, that's on you.


You're an idiot if you think a fight of this caliber should be stopped because someone was hunched over. Only reason he was hunched over to begin with was because if the low blow. Kovalev was gassed, but none of Ward's punches were doing enough damage to think Kovalev was in any danger. Fuck off with your fanboyism.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He's doubled over already, that punch didn't end the fight, the entire sequence of events that led to that point stopped the fight. It's insanity to keep focusing on this punch and ignoring the entire round prior to this point. He was hurt badly and wasn't defending himself, he bent over and put the ref in a situation to make a decision. He was done man...if you can't acknowledge that, that's on you.


You're an idiot if you think a fight of this caliber should be stopped because someone was hunched over. Only reason he was hunched over to begin with was because if the low blow. Kovalev was gassed, but none of Ward's punches were doing enough damage to think Kovalev was in any danger. Fuck off with your fanboyism.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I have never seen such a bunch of crybabies...holy sh!t, dude hunches over and catches a shot low and that negates the fact he was getting his ass beat. Kovalev got his ass kicked...he was down on the cards, he was already gassed, hadn't landed a punch of consequence all night, he lost, period.


Do a search for threads around the time Calzaghe beat Hopkins.

I'm sure you were in the thick of it all claiming Hopkins won.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> I don't like how hes gotta have all the advantages like a control freak. contract disputes, out of ring crap with other fighters, that episode with Golovkin was pure pageantry on his behalf, fake talk of retirement, cries of not being recognized enough, giving Kovalev a bullshit contract, crying that kovalev is a bully, horrible punch and grab and clinch technique, the fouls. I respected his craft from the start but everyone knows he's a SMUG, arrogant diva
> 
> Generally expressing we should all get on our knees for him. His SOG virtuous superiority is crap, the guy is one of the most conniving clever operators in boxing, he's no honest good boy. Carrying on with that crap with Kovalev's trainer was disgusting politics,
> 
> ...


What bullshit opponents? Paul Smith and Alexander Brand? I should forget him taking on great opponent after great opponent and judge him off of taking two "soft touches" to shake rust off after long lay offs? And how do you blame him for the lay offs? He can't help injuries and do you think he enjoyed sitting on the sidelines watching money disappear while fighting promotional issues?

Every thing you said comes off as really whiny and bitchy " he called Kovalev a bully"..... seriously?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> "Two judges had Ward ahead on the cards with 67-66, and the third judge had it at 68-65 for Kovalev."
> 
> Two judges had Ward up by ONE point. One had Kova up by two.
> 
> ...


I'm not suggesting Ward dominated the fight. I'm suggesting that Kovalev had passed the point of being really dangerous. In the first fight he was 4pts ahead at that stage of the fight and his gas tank was getting low. In this fight he was behind and was on empty, my point is that Ward had him in check...not necessarily check mate, but Kovalev was on fumes and that last round demonstrated it. Kovalev was stopped because he was exhausted, his tank was on empty, Ward knew this as well and that's why he went for the kill. As I said it's not a score issue as I agree and understand the scores were pretty close. It's the context of the fight and fighters involved that suggest it was a formality at that point.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're an idiot if you think a fight of this caliber should be stopped because someone was hunched over. Only reason he was hunched over to begin with was because if the low blow. Kovalev was gassed, but none of Ward's punches were doing enough damage to think Kovalev was in any danger. Fuck off with your fanboyism.


I'm not the one crying about a fight that ended in a stoppage. You are begging for a guy who was getting battered around the ring a little more time to get his sh!t together. Im not a fan boy of either guy, I like both guys, I will continue to pull for both guys, but I'm not going to cry about a guy getting stopped when he was staggering around the ring defenseless. He could have been allowed to continue, I've said as much, but it's not a horrible stoppage and reason to piss and moan. The better fighter won, after 18-19 rounds it's pretty clear what each guy can do against each other, and how they compare. That's the point of the contest is it not? It's not an either/or proposition...it could have gone longer, it could have been stopped, but the bottom line is the better fighter won.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Do a search for threads around the time Calzaghe beat Hopkins.
> 
> I'm sure you were in the thick of it all claiming Hopkins won.


Man Im from Little Rock, Arkansas USA...Jermain Taylor is my fvcking guy, as sh!tty as he may be, that said fvck Hopkins. And the NEW...will echo in my heart forever. That stunned phaggoty look on his gap toothed face, few things in life bring me more joy than thinking back to that night.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> That's not accurate, if it makes you feel better to say that so be it. I will never understand the need to rob a man of his rightfully earned credit. How many rounds do you need to see to grasp that Ward is the better fighter? What is left to establish...the better and more complete fighter won. I love Kovalev and consider myself a fan, he just got outclassed, you pick up and move on. There is no shame in losing to Ward.


I know Ward is the better fighter at what point did I say he isnt? I know he was going to beat Kovalev probably stop him but the ending was shit so I cant give Ward proper credit for it, I blame the ref the most though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not suggesting Ward dominated the fight. I'm suggesting that Kovalev had passed the point of being really dangerous. In the first fight he was 4pts ahead at that stage of the fight and his gas tank was getting low. In this fight he was behind and was on empty, my point is that Ward had him in check...not necessarily check mate, but Kovalev was on fumes and that last round demonstrated it. Kovalev was stopped because he was exhausted, his tank was on empty, Ward knew this as well and that's why he went for the kill. As I said it's not a score issue as I agree and understand the scores were pretty close. It's the context of the fight and fighters involved that suggest it was a formality at that point.


So it was a good stoppage because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the judges cards?

Sure the last two blows were low but the ref needed to stop the fight because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the cards.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

knowimuch said:


>


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/nsac-exec-good-stoppage-kovalev-ward-shots-legal--117696


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> Gonna save @Sister Sledge the effort of typing
> 
> Ward 120-Kovalev 108


Lol. I though Ward was scoring more than Compubox was counting. He scored the more effecting blows, and they were very short, so they were not as visible. I actually wanted Sergei to win.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not the one crying about a fight that ended in a stoppage. You are begging for a guy who was getting battered around the ring a little more time to get his sh!t together. Im not a fan boy of either guy, I like both guys, I will continue to pull for both guys, but I'm not going to cry about a guy getting stopped when he was staggering around the ring defenseless. He could have been allowed to continue, I've said as much, but it's not a horrible stoppage and reason to piss and moan. The better fighter won, after 18-19 rounds it's pretty clear what each guy can do against each other, and how they compare. That's the point of the contest is it not? It's not an either/or proposition...it could have gone longer, it could have been stopped, but the bottom line is the better fighter won.


No one is crying about shit. I'm calling it as it is, unlike you making up all kinds of bullshit instead of acknowledging facts. Ward could have had this win without any questions to it. Instead, he has another controversy. Ref was a fucking idiot for stopping this fight. Ref was a fucking idiot for refusing to see the low blows. Anyway, I'm sure you're gonna come back with some more bullshit as to how it wasn't a bad stoppage so let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- The power of Christ compels you!








Son of god turns Kovalev into a saint.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Ward admits he doesn't care it was stopped on a foul or that he was robbed of a proper victory with the poor stoppage.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/nsac-exec-good-stoppage-kovalev-ward-shots-legal--117696


NSAC assigned Weeks as the ref.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/nsac-exec-good-stoppage-kovalev-ward-shots-legal--117696


there is noway Vegas will overturn anything now, they had bets already paid out


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Photo of the year


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So it was a good stoppage because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the judges cards?
> 
> Sure the last two blows were low but the ref needed to stop the fight because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the cards.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


he actually said "it wasn't a horrible stoppage" and acknowledged the fight could have gone on longer. Most people think the same. The point is that Kovalev's chances of winning were about zero at the time of the stoppage.

Lets put it another way: what sort of odds would you want in order to put money on Kovalev to win the fight had Weeks let it continue. If you got 10/1 for Kovalev, would you take it?

I wouldn't. I'm not sure I would have taken 100/1 at that point.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> he actually said "it wasn't a horrible stoppage" and acknowledged the fight could have gone on longer. Most people think the same. The point is that Kovalev's chances of winning were about zero at the time of the stoppage.
> 
> Lets put it another way: what sort of odds would you want in order to put money on Kovalev to win the fight had Weeks let it continue. If you got 10/1 for Kovalev, would you take it?
> 
> I wouldn't. I'm not sure I would have taken 100/1 at that point.


Why does that matter?

What do you think the odds were for a Broner win when Maidana head butted him in the 8th? Probably overwhelmingly for Chino, who gives a fuck. They called the foul, this gave Broner a chance to recover and we got a natural conclusion.

Had the ref stopped the fight in Chinos favor when Broner dropped to milk that headbutt, we'd still have people complaining about it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So it was a good stoppage because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the judges cards?
> 
> Sure the last two blows were low but the ref needed to stop the fight because Kovalev was gassed and behind by one point on the cards.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


No...that's not at all what I said, I was trying to be cool about it and discuss it like grown ups but since you insist on being a cvnt; the bottom line is your guy got skull fvcked by a better fighter, deal with it...or don't, IDGAF.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No one is crying about shit. I'm calling it as it is, unlike you making up all kinds of bullshit instead of acknowledging facts. Ward could have had this win without any questions to it. Instead, he has another controversy. Ref was a fucking idiot for stopping this fight. Ref was a fucking idiot for refusing to see the low blows. Anyway, I'm sure you're gonna come back with some more bullshit as to how it wasn't a bad stoppage so let's agree to disagree.


Hey man stay mad if you wish, I thought it was a great fight and the better fighter won, at the end of the day all the crying about a single shot being low or whatever sounds like the Manny "clitoris" gloves excuse. I acknowledged it could have continued and I haven't suggested otherwise, but I absolutely understand why the ref would stop it when for the second time the dude is bent over defenseless after being battered for the last minute of the fight. No more no less...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No...that's not at all what I said, I was trying to be cool about it and discuss it like grown ups but since you insist on being a cvnt; the bottom line is your guy got skull fvcked by a better fighter, deal with it...or don't, IDGAF.


I don't recall insulting you in anyway, I called Stevie's posts retarded but that was because he didn't even watch the fight.

All your posts indicate that Andre "was clearly the better fighter" and "Kovalev got skull fucked".

I'm just trying to make it clear that bar the last round no one was the "clear better fighter" or "getting skullfucked".

If weeks calls the blows low and gives Kova time to recover it almost certainly ends without a KD. This adds one point to Wards one point lead (two if they score a 10-8).

This was the start of a possible beat down, we can't say because the ref ended it prematurely.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why does that matter?
> 
> What do you think the odds were for a Broner win when Maidana head butted him in the 8th? Probably overwhelmingly for Chino, who gives a fuck. They called the foul, this gave Broner a chance to recover and we got a natural conclusion.
> 
> Had the ref stopped the fight in Chinos favor when Broner dropped to milk that headbutt, we'd still have people complaining about it.


Why does a fighters body language, fitness, and/or ability to defend himself matter in reference to being stopped? This isn't Broner/Maidana, it isn't any other fight where in a subjective situation a person made a different decision. I've seen guys hurt worse allowed to continue, I've seen guys hurt less stopped...it's a subjective decision made in a short amount of time. If the guy isn't down, fighting, defending, or at least moving, he's probably going to get stopped. Kovalev was hunched over laboring on the ropes after having his ass beat for a minute prior...he was done bro, why is that so hard to digest?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't recall insulting you in anyway, I called Stevie's posts retarded but that was because he didn't even watch the fight.
> 
> All your posts indicate that Andre "was clearly the better fighter" and "Kovalev got skull fucked".
> 
> ...


Ward was/is clearly the better fighter...5 of 6 judges had him winning the first fight and this fight. Combine that with the fact Ward beat the piss out of him in the final round, it's pretty obvious who the better fighter is (to me at least). As I've acknowledged multiple times now...the fight could have continued but it also could have been stopped, Weeks made a decision in real time and I understand his decision. You want to focus on this one punch and ignore the entire rest of the fight...it doesn't make sense to me, simple as that. The better fighter won, both are safe, both got paid, what more did you need to see?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Ward was/is clearly the better fighter...5 of 6 judges had him winning the first fight and this fight. Combine that with the fact Ward beat the piss out of him in the final round, it's pretty obvious who the better fighter is (to me at least). As I've acknowledged multiple times now...the fight could have continued but it also could have been stopped, Weeks made a decision in real time and I understand his decision. You want to focus on this one punch and ignore the entire rest of the fight...it doesn't make sense to me, simple as that. The better fighter won, both are safe, both got paid, what more did you need to see?


I needed a natural conclusion to the fight, whether it be a Kovalev resurgence ala AJ or a stoppage by Ward because Kovalev was gassed and done.

We had two top 5 p4p fighters here, it wasn't a good fighter against a scrub, we needed a real ending here.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why does that matter?
> 
> What do you think the odds were for a Broner win when Maidana head butted him in the 8th? Probably overwhelmingly for Chino, who gives a fuck. They called the foul, this gave Broner a chance to recover and we got a natural conclusion.
> 
> Had the ref stopped the fight in Chinos favor when Broner dropped to milk that headbutt, we'd still have people complaining about it.


I think Weeks should have given Kovalev a time out and resumed the fight. I think he goofed up. I also think these are very hard calls to make in real time.

I think, further, that Weeks saved Kovalev from a horrific beating and Kovalev's chances of winning were almost nil.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://imgur.com/tAD0uW0


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> http://imgur.com/tAD0uW0


Ward's best punch. Couldn't even drop him.

Show us some HD of the final three punches that resulted in the stoppage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Ward's best punch. Couldn't even drop him.


Ward's right hand is not his best punch, but in any case, so what? He stunned Kovalev which few thought were possible. Only a hater would look at a great shot like that and go "he didn't even drop him". Sounds as if you don't watch boxing much.



CuckoCuckitas said:


> Show us some HD of the final three punches that resulted in the stoppage.


They're all over the forum.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The moment Kov mentally checked out of the fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Ward's right hand is not his best punch, but in any case, so what? He stunned Kovalev which few thought were possible. Only a hater would look at a great shot like that and go "he didn't even drop him". Sounds as if you don't watch boxing much.


Yes, he stunned him for a moment. So what? It's a great shot but not something to get so excited about. Kovalev dropped Ward with a right. If he followed up with three low blows and had the fight stopped would you be posting a gif of that as well.

I watch boxing enough to know that a fighter shouldn't lose a fight because he was fouled.



> They're all over the forum.


Not showing if the first two landed in the same spot as the last one. Given there's clear footage of the last blow, I'm sure there's footage of the preceding two low blows.

It's a shame Ward couldn't end the fight with a legal blow.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Yes, he stunned him for a moment. So what? It's a great shot but not something to get so excited about. Kovalev dropped Ward with a right. If he followed up with three low blows and had the fight stopped would you be posting a gif of that as well.
> 
> I watch boxing enough to know that a fighter shouldn't lose a fight because he was fouled.
> 
> ...


This body shot was vicious:



> This bodyshot was straight NASTY! pic.twitter.com/KZUbSUeOUJ
> 
> - Scott (@sledskillz) 876296051765919744[/MEDIA]]June 18, 2017


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

conradically said:


> This body shot was vicious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great shot.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

conradically said:


> This body shot was vicious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great shot.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://imgur.com/tAD0uW0


Bogo has become a troll :hat


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

But really, Ward is quite featherfisted.

Imagine if that was Stevenson or Joe Smith/whoever landing a perfect punch like that.
He'd be Kodvalev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Ward's best punch. Couldn't even drop him.
> 
> Show us some HD of the final three punches that resulted in the stoppage.


This is the dumbest logic from a so called boxing fan


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What an absolutely terrible ending between 2 potential P4P #1s, worse than Delahoya/Trinidad. Ward had him ready to go but imagine if it was another illegal blow like a headbutt, or hard rabbit punches? 

Oh well. 

USA USA USA!!


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> This is the dumbest logic from a so called boxing fan


What's it like living up Bogo's ass?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> What's it like living up Bogo's ass?


What's it like being retarded? Is it tough?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Yes, he stunned him for a moment. So what? It's a great shot but not something to get so excited about. Kovalev dropped Ward with a right. If he followed up with three low blows and had the fight stopped would you be posting a gif of that as well.
> 
> I watch boxing enough to know that a fighter shouldn't lose a fight because he was fouled.


Who got "so excited"? It was the punch that put Kovalev in trouble and I posted a gif. It's a fight. Punches were landed. This one was significant. It's a boxing forum. Not hard to understand.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> What's it like living up Bogo's ass?


Yes, I've definitely noticed a pair of chums lately :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Yes, I've definitely noticed a pair of chums lately :yep


Yeah it's not often when you talk to somebody who's as educated or more educated than myself. So we tend to form similar conclusions. Maybe if I dropped out of highschool, I'd agree with yall more often.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> What's it like being retarded? Is it tough?


Didn't know gerbils could type. You must be one of the cleverer ones.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's not often when you talk to somebody who's as educated or more educated than myself. So we tend to form similar conclusions. Maybe if I dropped out of highschool, I'd agree with yall more often.


:lol: You're not talking to some ratty flomo here. pull your finger out of your ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: You're not talking to some ratty flomo here. pull your finger out of your ass.


Wanna smell it?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Who got "so excited"? It was the punch that put Kovalev in trouble and I posted a gif. It's a fight. Punches were landed. This one was significant. It's a boxing forum. Not hard to understand.


There was a gif of that punch earlier in the thread so you wouldn't have bored us with it had it not gotten you excited.

Yes, it was the punch that put Kovalev in trouble for a brief period. And even with that moment in the fight, Ward couldn't finish Kovalev with a legal blow. Had Ward done so I'd be singing his praises and may be as excited about the punch as you are. It's the best punch Ward landed in 19+ rounds of action. Kinda expected more since Ward was telling us to expect the 13th round and that the computer in his head had already worked Kovalev out. Kovalev landed a better punch in the first fight and had he gone low he might've been crowned the winner then and there. No doubt you'd have cried foul had that happened.

The ref saw no reason to stop the fight until after the 3 low blows were landed. He stopped the fight because of Kovalev's reaction to the low blows. It was a poor stoppage.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's not often when you talk to somebody who's as educated or more educated than myself. So we tend to form similar conclusions. Maybe if I dropped out of highschool, I'd agree with yall more often.


:rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wanna smell it?


Filthy cretin


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's not often when you talk to somebody who's as educated or more educated than myself. So we tend to form similar conclusions. Maybe if I dropped out of highschool, I'd agree with yall more often.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> There was a gif of that punch earlier in the thread so you wouldn't have bored us with it had it not gotten you excited.
> 
> Yes, it was the punch that put Kovalev in trouble for a brief period. And even with that moment in the fight, Ward couldn't finish Kovalev with a legal blow. Had Ward done so I'd be singing his praises and may be as excited about the punch as you are. It's the best punch Ward landed in 19+ rounds of action. Kinda expected more since Ward was telling us to expect the 13th round and that the computer in his head had already worked Kovalev out. Kovalev landed a better punch in the first fight and had he gone low he might've been crowned the winner then and there. No doubt you'd have cried foul had that happened.
> 
> The ref saw no reason to stop the fight until after the 3 low blows were landed. He stopped the fight because of Kovalev's reaction to the low blows. It was a poor stoppage.


Dont smoke crack kids


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

I watched it on Sunday afternoon with some friends as I find it near impossible to stay up till 4am these days unless I'm hyped.

Andre Ward is incredible. Destroyed Kovalev again to the body and made him look limited. Shame the referee lost it, but Kovalev was done.

Why not just give Kovalev a count if he is doubling over? He either continues or he quits.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> There was a gif of that punch earlier in the thread so you wouldn't have bored us with it had it not gotten you excited.


You mean someone posted the same image of a punch on a boxing forum twice? Wow so sorry, my deepest condolences. I'll take care not to offend you in the future.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


Yes I know, nut huggery from grown men. cringeworthy scenes


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> I .
> 
> Why not just give Kovalev a count if he is doubling over? He either continues or he quits.


No standing 8 in the unified rules


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> You mean someone posted the same image of a punch on a boxing forum twice? Wow so sorry, my deepest condolences. I'll take care not to offend you in the future.


You're either very excited by that punch or you're a spammer. Take your pick.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You mean someone posted the same image of a punch on a boxing forum twice? Wow so sorry, my deepest condolences. I'll take care not to offend you in the future.





CuckoCuckitas said:


> You're either very excited by that punch or you're a spammer. Take your pick.


I'm excited by the punch. Here's another view in glorious slow motion. The soundtrack is Kovalev saying Ward hits like a girl.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://imgur.com/tAD0uW0












Now imagine if Mosley had landed a low blow before and and two after that and Bayless had stopped the fight, just because the right hand hurt Kovalev doesn't mean he was going to get stopped regardless.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Now imagine if Mosley had landed a low blow before and and two after that and Bayless had stopped the fight, just because the right hand hurt Kovalev doesn't mean he was going to get stopped regardless.


2 punches in the second round and a fresh Mayweather with both hands up, defending?

not really a good hypothetical.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

conradically said:


> 2 punches in the second round and a fresh Mayweather with both hands up, defending?
> 
> not really a good hypothetical.


Would he still have his hands up after taking two low blows?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Would he still have his hands up after taking two low blows?


Kovalev had his hands down _before_ the two beltline blows (only the third was low). This was when he stumbled backwards into the ring post. You need to get acquainted with what happened in the 8th round and then we can talk.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

conradically said:


> Kovalev had his hands down _before_ the two beltline blows (only the third was low). This was when he stumbled backwards into the ring post. You need to get acquainted with what happened in the 8th round and then we can talk.


I've watched it and there were lowblows, thanks for being so kind as to discuss this with me, I am truly grateful


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I've watched it and there were lowblows, thanks for being so kind as to discuss this with me, I am truly grateful


They were legal punches to the belt line. Kovalev was done at that point and stopped fighting.

Kovalev was acting like a bitch about the belt shots from round 2. He cried wolf once too many times. Kovalev is a terrible actor just like Flores that night.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

'Kovalev's chances of winning at that point were practically zero so I think it's fine to score a low blow as a scoring punch'.

That's actually some people's line of argument in here and it's pure lunacy.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> They were legal punches to the belt line. Kovalev was done at that point and stopped fighting.
> 
> Kovalev was acting like a bitch about the belt shots from round 2. He cried wolf once too many times. Kovalev is a terrible actor just like Flores that night.


I disagree, they looked low to me and just because Kovalev was hurt doesnt mean its OK to low blow him again to finish him off.

People acting like Ward isnt one of the dirtiest fighters around at the moment :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

One day somebody is just going to fight back in the same way and hopefully Ward gets stopped on a headbutt or low blow and loses then we'll see how fair his fans think that is.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

IsaL said:


> They were legal punches to the belt line. Kovalev was done at that point and stopped fighting.
> 
> Kovalev was acting like a bitch about the belt shots from round 2. He cried wolf once too many times. Kovalev is a terrible actor just like Flores that night.







Clearly low


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Clearly low


It's amazing how this thing can go around in circles. Yes, that punch was low.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

@conradically

I think you've missed my point, buddy.

There appears to be a small minority of people on these forums who have no issues with the stoppage despite acknowledging that the final shot was a low blow. I'm sure you understand how that would be problematic for those of us here who respect Queensbury rules?

I don't care if Kovalev was hurt from previous punches and I'm not all that bothered about who you 'think' was going to win the fight, it's actually completely and utterly irrelevant, Week's decision to stop the fight after a low blow landed was objectively wrong and all of those who support the decision are also objectively wrong.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

conradically said:


> It's amazing how this thing can go around in circles. Yes, that punch was low.


this was the best angle I could find. Clearly shows a low blow which resulted in the stoppage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Canelo's last punch vs Josesito Lopez was behind the head. They need to rematch.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

conradically said:


> I'm excited by the punch. Here's another view in glorious slow motion. The soundtrack is Kovalev saying Ward hits like a girl.


It's weird seeing people get so excited over a punch that didn't even result in a knockdown. Yes, it was a great right hand that wobbled Kovalev for a moment. I can only think you guys are so excited by it because you had to wait 20 rounds to see a punch of note from Ward.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Looks like Canelo's last punch vs Josesito Lopez was behind the head. They need to rematch.


Ward's last 3 were low.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Looks like Canelo's last punch vs Josesito Lopez was behind the head. They need to rematch.


:babyclev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Ward's last 3 were low.


what about the 20 punches before that which made Kovalev run, fall back into the ropes and incapable of defending himself?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Boxing needs to allow low blows, headbutts and elbows so we dont need to wrestle should the rules of boxing be followed or not.
Would be much easier that way.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Looks like Canelo's last punch vs Josesito Lopez was behind the head. They need to rematch.


yep, just for the principle of it. A foul is a foul is a foul is a foul.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what about the 20 punches before that which made Kovalev run, fall back into the ropes and incapable of defending himself?


Those were legal unlike the low blows. Which part you do not understand?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

nvs said:


> Those were legal unlike the low blows. Which part you do not understand?


I get the impression some of these guys would never admit to anything, even with clear footage showing a low blow. That's classic fanboyism at it's worst.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> Those were legal unlike the low blows. Which part you do not understand?


The part I don't understand is how those low blows had anything to do with the result of the fight. Was Kovalev not about to get stopped?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> what about the 20 punches before that which made Kovalev run, fall back into the ropes and incapable of defending himself?


If Kovalev was incapable of defending himself, why couldn't Ward land another right hand like the first one and why did he need to resort to low blows?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

These were the 3 punches that ended the fight. Once Ward hurt Kovalev with these LEGAL punches, the fight was basically over.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> If Kovalev was incapable of defending himself, why couldn't Ward land another right hand like the first one and why did he need to resort to low blows?


Because he was running his ass off and looking to hold. Plus Ward was looking exclusively to the body anyways since he knows that's where Kovalev is most vulnerable.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The part I don't understand is how those low blows had anything to do with the result of the fight. Was Kovalev not about to get stopped?


The last punch landed immediately before the stoppage was a clear low blow.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> The part I don't understand is how those low blows had anything to do with the result of the fight. Was Kovalev not about to get stopped?


Because the ref didn't stop the fight until the low blows. We don't know if Kovalev was about to get stopped. Ward was trying his best to get him out of there for 40 seconds after the right hand and the best he could land was a few body shots. What makes you think Kovalev couldn't see out the remainder of the round had Ward not resorted to the low blows?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Because he was running his ass off and looking to hold. Plus Ward was looking exclusively to the body anyways since he knows that's where Kovalev is most vulnerable.


So if Ward didn't resort to the low blows it's likely Kovalev would've seen out the round doing what he was doing. After that, who knows what would've happened.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> It's weird seeing people get so excited over a punch that didn't even result in a knockdown. Yes, it was a great right hand that wobbled Kovalev for a moment. I can only think you guys are so excited by it because you had to wait 20 rounds to see a punch of note from Ward.


Oh it was a gorgeous right hand. When he lands it you can almost hear the feel good Hollywood soundtrack in the background that they always play when the bully ("He hits like a girl!") gets his comeuppance at the end.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Now imagine if Mosley had landed a low blow before and and two after that and Bayless had stopped the fight, just because the right hand hurt Kovalev doesn't mean he was going to get stopped regardless.


I don't think Ward landed a low blow before that. He landed legal blows that Kovalev complained about. The low ones came after. I think if Floyd retreated the whole round getting pummeled to the body looking exhausted and got stopped on low blows with his hands down, more people would be focusing on the fact he lost than the low blows. Not denying there should be controversy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 'Kovalev's chances of winning at that point were practically zero so I think it's fine to score a low blow as a scoring punch'.
> 
> That's actually some people's line of argument in here and it's pure lunacy.


Nobodys saying that at all. Kovalev faking low blows off legit body shots, getting rocked, turning his back, looking helpless against the ropes and looking submissive is what forced weeks to stop the fight. Yes weeks missed a low blow which happened to be thr final punch but that was because kovalev was doubled over from the thrashing he was taking.

It was immaterial to why Weeks stopped the fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lost in the thread is that all the boxers on the card would have KO'd McGregor


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> The last punch landed immediately before the stoppage was a clear low blow.


And the punch that landed immediately before the Lopez stoppage was a rabbit punch. 


CuckoCuckitas said:


> Because the ref didn't stop the fight until the low blows. We don't know if Kovalev was about to get stopped. Ward was trying his best to get him out of there for 40 seconds after the right hand and the best he could land was a few body shots. What makes you think Kovalev couldn't see out the remainder of the round had Ward not resorted to the low blows?


Do you not watch boxing? Most fights aren't ended based off of 1 punch. They're ended from an accumulation of punches. If you get noticeably hurt and then get the shit beat out of you for 40 seconds with absolutely no response, then the ref more times than not is going to stop it. Weeks could have waited for a better opportunity, but it was coming. I wish he did wait a few more seconds so that Ward could have really fucked Kovalev up and left you with more to cry about.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> So if Ward didn't resort to the low blows it's likely Kovalev would've seen out the round doing what he was doing. After that, who knows what would've happened.


Or he would have kept teeing off on his defenseless opponent until Weeks stopped it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobodys saying that at all. Kovalev faking low blows off legit body shots, getting rocked, turning his back, looking helpless against the ropes and looking submissive is what forced weeks to stop the fight. Yes weeks missed a low blow which happened to be thr final punch but that was because kovalev was doubled over from the thrashing he was taking.
> 
> It was immaterial to why Weeks stopped the fight.


Mentally challenged fans- "So you're saying the last punch wasn't low?"

:violin


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The part I don't understand is how those low blows had anything to do with the result of the fight. Was Kovalev not about to get stopped?


Everyone is going to die anyway so it should be ok to kill them. See the problem with your train of thoughts?
I would rather see decisive Ward win with no questions. Now i just feel i need to argue with other people about rules not being enforced and low blows.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes weeks missed a low blow which happened to be thr final punch


Exactly, I'm glad we agree a mistake was made.



> It was immaterial to why Weeks stopped the fight.


:lol: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

nvs said:


> Everyone is going to die anyway so it should be ok to kill them. See the problem with your train of thoughts?
> I would rather see decisive Ward win with no questions. Now i just feel i need to argue with other people about rules not being enforced and low blows.


I hope they understand that they are advocating the use of low blows in professional boxing matches. I hope they understand that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mentally challenged fans- "So you're saying the last punch wasn't low?"
> 
> :violin


Unfortunately you have completely misunderstood my argument.

I am acknowledging your admission that a low blow occurred, but to then condone the stoppage anyway is unjustifiable unless you think low blows should be considered scoring punches. I don't know how to articulate this any more clearly. Do you understand now, mate?

Do you think low blows should be considered legal? If the answer is no, then you agree with me that Weeks should have halted the action and allowed Kovalev time to recover. If you think low blows should be legal then you are insane.

Ward is the best fighter in the world, better than Kovalev, and I believe he would have won the fight anyway, BUT that still does not justify ending a fight on a blatant low blow. It just doesn't. Sorry.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Exactly, I'm glad we agree a mistake was made.
> 
> :lol: :lol::lol::lol:


Weeks didnt stop the fight because of that punch, he stopped because of the acumulation of punishment Kovalev was taking in the round and his behavior such as turning his back, trying to stop the fight complaining about legal blows, and generally looking like he didnt want to be there. Kovalev didnt protest, why are yoi?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Weeks didnt stop the fight because of that punch, he stopped because of the acumulation of punishment Kovalev was taking in the round and his behavior such as turning his back, trying to stop the fight complaining about legal blows, and generally looking like he didnt want to be there. Kovalev didnt protest, why are yoi?


I'm wasting my time here because I know you'll never concede in debate. I've known for you a long time. But anyway....

Once a low blow occurs, it must be acknowledged and called as a foul* IRRESPECTIVE* of what transpired prior to the low blow. By that logic, even if Kovalev was hurt, even if he was tired, even if moments before he was asking his corner to stop the fight, Weeks still has to call the low blow and allow him time to recover. It's just the rules of the game mate. I didn't write them

Kovalev stated numerous times in the post fight interview that he was unhappy with the stoppage. He reiterated this point again in the press conference. But again, this is completely and totally irrelevant to the fact the fight was stopped after an illegal blow was landed. It's pointless anyway because even if Kovalev had been ranting and raving in the ring immediately afterwards you still wouldn't have changed your opinion.

I understand your frustration. Your admiration for Ward is well documented and you perhaps view this debate as a subtle way of trying to discredit your fighter, but we are all in agreement that Ward is the man. He's the best and he would have won the fight anyway, but Weeks made a terrible mistake stopping the fight when he did. All of your counter arguments are moot because none of them cancel out the fact a low blow landed and it wasn't until after it landed that Weeks stopped the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm wasting my time here because I know you'll never concede in debate. I've known for you a long time. But anyway....
> 
> Once a low blow occurs, it must be acknowledged and called as a foul* IRRESPECTIVE* of what transpired prior to the low blow.


We all know youre an impartial observer, but there are many on this forum who arent. This is the last time ill say anything about it in this thread.

Weeks didnt see the low blow. Kovalev was doubled over. Another reason as to why it was irrelevant, Weeks didnt stop the fight because of the low blow, he stopped it because Kovalevs behavior the entire round.


> Kovalev stated numerous times in the post ght interview that he was unhappy with the stoppage


Kovalev only complained after it was pointed out to him. He didnt protest the stoppage or bring up the low blow until asked about it.



> I understand your frustration.


Im not frustrated at all. I think you guys are bring tedious and missing the point of why the fight was stopped. Weeks didnt see a low blow and made a judgement based of Kovalev being hurt, not throwing punches or attempting to tie up, turning his back in the muddle of an exchange and trying to stop the fight on legal punches.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think Ward landed a low blow before that. He landed legal blows that Kovalev complained about. The low ones came after. I think if Floyd retreated the whole round getting pummeled to the body looking exhausted and got stopped on low blows with his hands down, more people would be focusing on the fact he lost than the low blows. Not denying there should be controversy.


His haters would love it and his fans would be pissed. Similar situation here. I've only seen the fight once but I'm sure a few leading up to that right hand looked low and in most fights that would have been a warning. I'll have to re watch it but I remember thinking "ohhh they looked low"


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We all know youre an impartial observer, but there are many on this forum who arent. This is the last time ill say anything about it in this thread.
> 
> Weeks didnt see the low blow. Kovalev was doubled over. Another reason as to why it was irrelevant, Weeks didnt stop the fight because of the low blow, he stopped it because Kovalevs behavior the entire round.
> 
> ...


Well I can't conceive Weeks not having seen the low blow from his position mate, and even if he didn't see it then that would still constitute a mistake on his part.

That being said, I think we have probably exhausted this discussion now. It's time to move on, I agree.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> but we are all in agreement that Ward is the man. He's the best and he would have won the fight anyway,


Lol, so you THINK Ward would have won. This is proof that you don't have a view on things, your pathetic little ego just adjusts things for each argument.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol, so you THINK Ward would have won. This is proof that you don't have a view on things, your pathetic little ego just adjusts things for each argument.


:sad5 Sorry Dealt With, I don't understand the point that you're making. Could you elaborate a little?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

@Dealt_with

Hey buddy, care to follow up on your last post? It was a wee bit cryptic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :sad5 Sorry Dealt With, I don't understand the point that you're making. Could you elaborate a little?


The other thread, read your posts. You're a real nothing sort of person, an ego arguing for the sake of arguing. Examine yourself and be honest.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> Everyone is going to die anyway so it should be ok to kill them. See the problem with your train of thoughts?
> I would rather see decisive Ward win with no questions. Now i just feel i need to argue with other people about rules not being enforced and low blows.


Inaccurate analogy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Unfortunately you have completely misunderstood my argument.
> 
> I am acknowledging your admission that a low blow occurred, but to then condone the stoppage anyway is unjustifiable unless you think low blows should be considered scoring punches. I don't know how to articulate this any more clearly. Do you understand now, mate?
> 
> ...


I agree the Weeks should have halted the fight and allowed Ward to get a cleaner finish. I'm not really that upset about it though. He didn't change the outcome of the fight


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree the Weeks should have halted the fight and allowed Ward to get a cleaner finish. I'm not really that upset about it though. He didn't change the outcome of the fight


He potentially changed the outcome but it would have taken a miraculous turn around from Kovalev. So yeah, in all likelihood it didn't change the outcome. There was nothing in that 8th round to suggest anything other than a Ward victory.

Now @Dealt_with has picked up on one of my posts where I said 'Ward would have won anyway' and he's tried to use that as an example of me contradicting myself, but I've been very consistent on this point. I believe Ward would have won but it's still speculative and should not be used as a justification for Week's stoppage.

I feel this was somewhat similar to Groves-Froch I. The stoppage was woefully premature but it ended up benefiting Groves in my mind, if only because I believe he was on his way to being genuinely knocked out anyway. If he had been counted out there would have been no 'what ifs'. Same thing here, Ward was deprived of the opportunity to end the fight conclusively and now Kovalev can scream injustice, and he has a point.

Ultimately I think we should all be striving for the same thing. That the rules are enforced consistently. No allowances can be made with the rules because people's lives and careers are at stake and it would threaten the integrity of the sport.

Poor officiating and we should all hope for better in future.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Last last thing ill say in this thread, Weeks does need to tighten it up a bit. However i notice there wasnt the same outrage when Maidana raping Mayweather in the ring










:franklinb


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And the punch that landed immediately before the Lopez stoppage was a rabbit punch.


That fight has nothing to do with anything regarding Ward and Kovalev. But pretty typical for you when you get "this way"....


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I hope they understand that they are advocating the use of low blows in professional boxing matches. I hope they understand that.


What these guys are saying is, they don't care how their favorite wins, so long as their fave wins. It's a pretty pathetic way to act IMO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Last last thing ill say in this thread, Weeks does need to tighten it up a bit. However i notice there wasnt the same outrage when Maidana raping Mayweather in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Weeks had stopped the fight after a Maidana low blow to Joys baby peen, he'd be banned from the sport and the result would be overturned.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Last last thing ill say in this thread, Weeks does need to tighten it up a bit. However i notice there wasnt the same outrage when Maidana raping Mayweather in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I haven't seen this fight to be honest but that's a blatant intentional low blow and worse than anything we saw in Ward-Kovalev 2.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If Weeks had stopped the fight after a Maidana low blow to Joys baby peen, he'd be banned from the sport and the result would be overturned.


And youd be crying because its "unfair"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Well I haven't seen this fight to be honest but that's a blatant intentional low blow and worse than anything we saw in Ward-Kovalev 2.


Watch it. rabbit punches, high knee, biting, mma takedown, elbows. @Pedrin1787 was no doubt creaming himself as was most of the forum, some even saying Maidana was robbed.

But great fighters over come as Ward did in the 1st fight and Kovalev couldnt do in this fight when he mentally quit. Anyways tata for now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> That fight has nothing to do with anything regarding Ward and Kovalev. But pretty typical for you when you get "this way"....


 Moving the goal post again I see


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Watch it. rabbit punches, high knee, biting, mma takedown, elbows. @Pedrin1787 was no doubt creaming himself as was most of the forum, some even saying Maidana was robbed.
> 
> But great fighters over come as Ward did in the 1st fight and Kovalev couldnt do in this fight when he mentally quit. Anyways tata for now


:lol: You can't stay away mate.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Moving the goal post again I see


What was moved specifically? One fight has nothing to do with another Bball.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Watch it. rabbit punches, high knee, biting, mma takedown, elbows. @Pedrin1787 was no doubt creaming himself as was most of the forum, some even saying Maidana was robbed.
> 
> But great fighters over come as Ward did in the 1st fight and Kovalev couldnt do in this fight when he mentally quit. Anyways tata for now


Come back soon buddy.

:hi:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> What was moved specifically? One fight has nothing to do with another Bball.


Both ended with illegal blows being the final punch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Both ended with illegal blows being the final punch


And you are incapable of talking about one fight w/o the other? Is everything either exactly the same or 100% different to you? I know what you are doing. Anyone who reads your posts knows too. You're rather pointless when you act this way...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> And you are incapable of talking about one fight w/o the other? Is everything either exactly the same or 100% different to you? I know what you are doing. Anyone who reads your posts knows too. You're rather pointless when you act this way...


Nevermind


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> These were the 3 punches that ended the fight. Once Ward hurt Kovalev with these LEGAL punches, the fight was basically over.


The ref didn't think the fight was basically over because he let them fight on for some time following this. This was before the right hand, yeah? Ward said he thought the turning point in the fight was the right hand. But you know better.



bballchump11 said:


> Because he was running his ass off and looking to hold. Plus Ward was looking exclusively to the body anyways since he knows that's where Kovalev is most vulnerable.


He tried hitting Kovalev to the head but was landing fuck all for the most part. He landed one or two body shots and they still couldn't get Kov out of there so he decided to go low. For all we know Ward wasn't far off gassing after throwing his best and failing to end it.



bballchump11 said:


> And the punch that landed immediately before the Lopez stoppage was a rabbit punch.
> 
> Do you not watch boxing? Most fights aren't ended based off of 1 punch. They're ended from an accumulation of punches. If you get noticeably hurt and then get the shit beat out of you for 40 seconds with absolutely no response, then the ref more times than not is going to stop it. Weeks could have waited for a better opportunity, but it was coming. I wish he did wait a few more seconds so that Ward could have really fucked Kovalev up and left you with more to cry about.


I wish Weeks let it go on too so it could've concluded properly. But he didn't and he stopped it after Kovalev was doubled over after 3 illegal blows.



bballchump11 said:


> Or he would have kept teeing off on his defenseless opponent until Weeks stopped it


Why did Ward have to hit him low 3 times instead of just hitting him with legal blows. If Kovalev was defenceless it should've been easy enough.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

conradically said:


> Oh it was a gorgeous right hand. When he lands it you can almost hear the feel good Hollywood soundtrack in the background that they always play when the bully ("He hits like a girl!") gets his comeuppance at the end.


And Kov can say he hits like a girl. Couldn't drop him with his best punch and then had to cheat to get the W..

Btw, does Ward usually have pimples on his back? I hadn't noticed them before until this fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Last last thing ill say in this thread, Weeks does need to tighten it up a bit. However i notice there wasnt the same outrage when Maidana raping Mayweather in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retard, Maidana wasn't given the W after that blow. And Weeks was on the wrong side of them to get a good look at it. He had a perfect view of Ward hitting Kovalev low 3 times in a row and chose to ignore them.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing fans are pathetic for the most part. Stop making excuses for your loser. I know you can relate to giving up and being a loser but let it go. Ward dominated and made Kovalev his bitch. Deal with it.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Boxing fans are pathetic for the most part. Stop making excuses for your loser. I know you can relate to giving up and being a loser but let it go. Ward dominated and made Kovalev his bitch. Deal with it.


How many excuses did you have for Loma after Salido made him his bitch?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> How many excuses did you have for Loma after Salido made him his bitch?


None, I just called it for what it was. The ref did a terrible job, Salido fought dirty, Lomachenko didn't pace himself well and Lomachenko's team shouldn't have allowed Salido to cheat the scales. 
Salido got outlanded and hurt, not the other way round. Kovalev got humiliated and stopped. Did you see Lomachenko cry about the low blows, turn his back and stop fighting? Exactly, so STFU with your dumb comparisons.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> None, I just called it for what it was. The ref did a terrible job, Salido fought dirty, Lomachenko didn't pace himself well and Lomachenko's team shouldn't have allowed Salido to cheat the scales.
> Salido got outlanded and hurt, not the other way round. Kovalev got humiliated and stopped. Did you see Lomachenko cry about the low blows, turn his back and stop fighting? Exactly, so STFU with your dumb comparisons.


:lol: Says he made no excuses then proceeds to rattle off three excuses. Fucking nuffy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> :lol: Says he made no excuses then proceeds to rattle off three excuses. Fucking nuffy.


:lol: Are you actually denying those things?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Are you actually denying those things?


Stop making excuses.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Are you actually denying those things?


Whether what you are saying is true or not, they are still excuses by definition.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Boxing fans are pathetic for the most part. Stop making excuses for your loser. I know you can relate to giving up and being a loser but let it go. Ward dominated and made Kovalev his bitch. Deal with it.


Salido victory over Lomachenko was fair and just.
Salido dominated Lomachenko and Loma did not have the skills to be in the pro game.
Salido adopted Lomachenko that night.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

nvs said:


> Salido victory over Lomachenko was fair and just.
> Salido dominated Lomachenko and Loma did not have the skills to be in the pro game.
> Salido adopted Lomachenko that night.


Hardly dominated.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Whether what you are saying is true or not, they are still excuses by definition.


No they are not, by definition. At what point there am I saying anything that isn't factual; and making a claim that this was the only reason this happened? There were a number of objective factors in that fight that I am outlining. You dumb bruh


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Salido victory over Lomachenko was fair and just.
> Salido dominated Lomachenko and Loma did not have the skills to be in the pro game.
> Salido adopted Lomachenko that night.


:lol:


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> No they are not, by definition. At what point there am I saying anything that isn't factual; and making a claim that this was the only reason this happened? There were a number of objective factors in that fight that I am outlining. You dumb bruh


Still making excuses. :nono


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Still making excuses. :nono


Still dumb :nono


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Still dumb :nono


Yeah you are.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Just came here to say Ward a G. A Legit badass.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> And Kov can say he hits like a girl. Couldn't drop him with his best punch and then had to cheat to get the W..
> 
> Btw, does Ward usually have pimples on his back? I hadn't noticed them before until this fight.


Here it is. The argument of last resort. The pimple card.

First, Ward is too weak to knock Kovalev down. Next, he's so incredibly strong he must be on PEDS.

Well done, CuckoCuckitas, you've lowered the bar so far that it can't be lowered any further. There's no space left.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> First, Ward is too weak to knock Kovalev down. Next, he's so incredibly strong he must be on PEDS.
> .


Nope.

Ward is too weak to knock Kovalev down. He's so incredibly DESPERATE, he must be on PEDS.

See the difference?

(And when even THAT doesn't work, pay off the ref.)

-------------

Full Disclosure: Actually, I've always said Ward has more power than most fans give him credit for. He just rarely throws with full force, preferring to think defensively and stay safe. I also agree that he was starting to time Sergey well in the last few rounds, and may well have won on points.

- But he's still a cheating little fucker, the fight should be ruled N/C, and Tony Weeks should be permanently banned from the sport.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

conradically said:


> Here it is. The argument of last resort. The pimple card.
> 
> First, Ward is too weak to knock Kovalev down. Next, he's so incredibly strong he must be on PEDS.
> 
> Well done, CuckoCuckitas, you've lowered the bar so far that it can't be lowered any further. There's no space left.


Yes, even with pimples on his back he couldn't knock Kovalev down.

Does he normally have pimples on his back or not? Simple question for a nuthugger to answer.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> The ref didn't think the fight was basically over because he let them fight on for some time following this. This was before the right hand, yeah? Ward said he thought the turning point in the fight was the right hand. But you know better.
> 
> He tried hitting Kovalev to the head but was landing fuck all for the most part. He landed one or two body shots and they still couldn't get Kov out of there so he decided to go low. For all we know Ward wasn't far off gassing after throwing his best and failing to end it.
> 
> ...


Here's the bottom line...if Kovalev was the monster you believed he was none of this would have mattered. He wasn't as good as most of us (myself included) thought he was and/or Ward is even better than most thought he was, either way the crying about one punch possibly straying low in boxing match of this caliber is pathetic. He was done...he was ready to get out of there, and Weeks gave him what he wanted. The "3 illegal blows" is revisionist excuse making bullsh!t, you didn't like the stoppage...fair enough, but to imply it wasn't legitimate or properly concluded is just sour grapes.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Reppin501 said:


> Here's the bottom line...if Kovalev was the monster you believed he was none of this would have mattered. He wasn't as good as most of us (myself included) thought he was and/or Ward is even better than most thought he was, either way the crying about one punch possibly straying low in boxing match of this caliber is pathetic. He was done...he was ready to get out of there, and Weeks gave him what he wanted. The "3 illegal blows" is revisionist excuse making bullsh!t, you didn't like the stoppage...fair enough, but to imply it wasn't legitimate or properly concluded is just sour grapes.


That's some retarded shit right there.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

My extremely concise summary of this fight.

Ward low blowed the shit out of him like the cheating prick he is.
Ward was starting to put a beating on anyway.
Kovalev pulled a disgrace quitjob.
Worst refereeing and stoppage Iv ever seen.

Terrible fight.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


@rossco

You sick fuck


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

:rofl :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


Oh my word. :lol:


----------

